# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  التعريف بالإمام مسلم وكتابه الصحيح

## عبد الرحمن السديس

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
  الحمد لله رب العالمين ، والصلاة والسلام على الهادي الأمين، المبعوث رحمة للعالمين، نبينا محمد وآله ومن تبعه إلى يوم الدين ، أما بعد:
فهذا بحث كتبته تلبية لرغبة أخي الشيخ عبد الله المزروع حين كان مشرفا على منتدى التعريف بالكتب في ملتقى أهل الحديث في برنامج وضعه للتعريف بالكتب.
وكان طلبه الكريم أن أقوم بالتعريف بكتاب الصحيح للإمام مسلم بن الحجاج ، وفق بنود أرسلها إليّ ، وترك لي المجال في الزيادة عليها، فاستعنتُ بالله على ذلك حين رجوتُ نفعه لي ولمن قرأه، وزدت على البنود المذكورة بنحو الضعفين أو أكثر . 
وقد جعلت هذا البحث في فصلين، وتحت كل فصل عدة مباحث، وإن كان تحت المبحث فروع جعلتها في مطالب. 
وهذا وقت الشروع في المقصود :

الفصل الأول ترجمة مسلم بن الحجاج:
المبحث الأول:
اسمه ، ونسبه : 
مسلم بن الحجاج بن مسلم بن ورد بن كوشاذ القشيري النيسابوري.
سير أعلام النبلاء 12/558 
والقشيري : بضم القاف وفتح الشين المعجمة وسكون الياء المنقوطة من تحتها باثنتين وفي آخرها راء هذه النسبة إلى قشير
بن كعب بن ربيعة بن عامر بن صعصعة قبيلة كبيرة ينسب إليها كثير من العلماء منهم .. الإمام مسلم بن   الحجاج بن مسلم القشيري .
الأنساب لأبي سعد السمعاني 4/501 ، واللباب في تهذيب الأنساب لعز الدين بن الأثير3/37 .

وهل هو من أنفسهم أو مولى ؟ 

وقال ابن الصلاح في المقدمة ص160: من أنفسهم ، وقال في صيانة صحيح مسلم ص1215: القشيري النسب ... عربي صليبة .
 ووافقه النووي في شرح مسلم 1/122، و تهذيب الأسماء 2 /395 . 
وقال التجيبي في برنامجه ص 93 : أخبرنا العلامة النسابة شرف الدين أبو محمد التوني ـ أعجوبة زمانه في حفظ الأنساب ـ [عبد المؤمن بن خلف الدمياطي ت705هـ] بقراءتي عليه في بعض تخاريجه ، ومجموعاته إثر حديث وقع له مصافحة لمسلم ـ رحمه الله ـ قال فيه : لكأني شافهت فيه الإمام الناقد أبا الحسين مسلم بن الحجاج المضري القيسي الهوازني العامري القشيري مولى قشير بن كعب أخو عقيل بن كعب .. الخ.
وقد سبق الدمياطيَّ السمعانيُّ في الأنساب [ص 453 ب و354 أ] صورة المخطوط بعناية المستشرق د.س . مرجليوث ]
فقد ساقه ضمن المنتسبين لهم ولاء . 
وقال الذهبي في سير أعلام النبلاء 12/558 : فلعله من موالي قشير . اهـ.
وكل من رأيته ترجم له نسبه لبني قشير ، ولم يشر لكونه مولى سوى من ذكرت .
وعلى قول الدمياطي أيضا : هو عربي أصيل ، فالله أعلم.

والنيسابوري نسبة إلى بَلَدِه نيسابور من مدن خراسان .
 قال ياقوت في معجم البلدان 5/331: مدينة عظيمة ذات فضائل جسيمة معدن الفضلاء ، ومنبع العلماء لم أر فيما طوفت من البلاد مدينة كانت مثلها .اهـ.
وفي الإرشاد للخليلي 2/802: "نيسابور" قال هلال بن العلاء الرقي: شجرة العلم أصلها بالحجاز ، ونقل ورقها إلى العراق ، وثمرها إلى خراسان.اهـ.
وكل من رأيته ترجم لمسلم لا يجاوز في عد آبائه جده : كوشاذ ، بل كثير منهم لم يذكر إلا جده مسلما ، ولم أر من زاد على هذه التسمية .

المبحث الثاني :
كنيته ، ولقبه :
 كنيته أبو الحسين ، ولم أجد له لقبا .

المبحث الثالث:
مولده :
 اختلف أهل العلم في مولده :
 القول الأول: قال الذهبي في العبر 2/23: إنه مات وله ستون سنة . فعليه تكون ولادته عام 201هـ ؛ لأنه لا خلاف أنه توفي عام 261هـ ، وأظن أن هذا القول من العلامة الذهبي تخمينا ، لأنه ـ رحمه الله ـ قال في سير أعلام النبلاء 12/580 : توفي عن بضع وخمسين .اهـ.
وأما في تذكرة الحفاظ 2/590 : فقال : يقال: إنه ولد سنة 204 هـ . وبه جزم الحافظ ابن كثير في البداية 11/34-35 ـ في وفيات سنة 261هـ ـ قال : وكان مولده في السنة التي توفي فيها الشافعي ، وهي سنة أربع ومائتين ، فكان عمره سبعا وخمسين سنة .
 وكذا قال ابن حجر في تقريب التهذيب ص529 : مات سنة إحدى وستين ، وله سبع وخمسون سنة. 
وهذا القول الثاني. 
والقول الثالث: قال ابن الصلاح في صيانة مسلم ص1216 : مات مسلم ـ رحمه الله ـ سنة إحدى وستين ومائتين بنيسابور ، وهذا مشهور لكن تاريخ مولده ، ومقدار عمره كثيرا ما تطلب الطلاب علمه ، فلا يجدونه ، وقد وجدناه ـ ولله الحمد ـ فذكر الحاكم أبو عبد الله ابن البيع الحافظ في كتاب "المزكين لرواة الأخبار" أنه سمع أبا عبد الله ابن الأخرم الحافظ يقول: توفي مسلم بن الحجاج رحمه الله عشية يوم الأحد ، ودفن يوم الاثنين لخمس بقين من رجب سنة إحدى وستين ومائتين ، وهو ابن خمس وخمسين سنة ، وهذا يتضمن أن مولده كان في سنة ست ومائتين ، والله أعلم. وعنه النووي في شرح مسلم 1/123 .
فهذه ثلاثة أقول أضعفها الأول ، أقواها الثالث لأن ابن الأخرم من أئمة هذا الشأن ، وله عناية بمسلم ، وذهب أكثر عمره في جمع المستخرج على مسلم ، وهو أيضا قريب العهد جدا من مسلم فتوفي مسلم وعمره إحدى عشرة سنة ، وهو بلديه ، والحاكم قد ارتضى قوله ، و الحاكم خبير بأهل بلده أيضا ، وله فيهم تأريخه العظيم: تأريخ نيسابور. والله أعلم. 
ترجمة ابن الأخرم في تذكرة الحفاظ 3/864 .

المبحث الرابع:
أول سماعه للحديث : 
قال الذهبي في سير أعلام النبلاء 12/558 : وأول سماعه في سنة ثمان عشرة [يعني: ومائتين]من يحيى بن يحيى التميمي اهـ.
قلت: فيكون عمره أول سماعه ـ على القول الراجح ـ اثنتي عشرة سنة .

المبحث الخامس:
شيوخه ، وتلاميذه : 
تلقى مسلم العلم عن جموع من العلماء من أبرزهم هؤلاء الأئمة : عبد الله بن مسلمة القعنبي ، ويحيى بن يحيى النيسابوري ، وقتيبة بن سعيد ، وسعيد بن منصور ، وأحمد بن حنبل ، وإسحاق بن راهويه  ، وأبي خيثمة زهير بن حرب ، وأبي بكر بن أبي شيبة ، ومحمد بن بشار بندار ، ومحمد بن عبد الله بن نمير ، وأبي كريب محمد بن العلاء ، وأبي الربيع الزهراني ، وأبي موسى محمد بن المثنى ، وهناد بن السري ، ومحمد بن يحيى بن أبي عمر ، ومحمد بن يحيى الذهلي ، والبخاري ، وعبد الله الدارمي ، وإسحاق الكوسج ، وخلق سواهم.
انظر: صحيح مسلم ، تسمية من أخرجهم البخاري ومسلم ، رجال مسلم لا بن منجويه ، وتأريخ بغداد 13/100، وتأريخ دمشق 58/85 ، و تهذيب الكمال 27/500 ، وسير أعلام النبلاء 12/558 .

 وقد ذكر مغلطاي في إكمال تهذيب الكمال ، وابن حجر في تهذيب التهذيب كلاهما عن كتاب " زهرة المتعلمين في أسماء مشاهير المحدثين " ـ لبعض المغاربة ـ عند كل شيخ روى عنه صاحبا الصحيح في كتابيهما عدد الأحاديث التي رواها عنه في صحيحه ، فراجعها في مواضعها من الكتابين إن شئت. 

وأخذ الحديث ، والعلم عن الإمام مسلم خلق من الرواة من أبرزهم : 
الإمام أبو عيسى الترمذي ، والفقيه إبراهيم بن محمد بن سفيان ، وأبو حامد أحمد بن حمدون ، والحافظ أبو الفضل أحمد بن سلمة ، وأبو حامد ابن الشرقي ، والحافظ أبو عمرو الخفاف ، والحافظ سعيد بن عمرو البرذعي ، والحافظ صالح بن محمد البغدادي ، وعبد الرحمن بن أبي حاتم الرازي ، وأبو بكر محمد بن إسحاق بن خزيمة ، ومحمد بن إسحاق السراج ، وأبو عوانة الإسفراييني ، وأبو محمد القلانسي ، ومكي بن عبدان ، وخلق غيرهم.    تأريخ دمشق 58/85 ، وتهذيب الكمال 27/504 ، وسير أعلام النبلاء 12/562 ، وغيرها.

المبحث السادس :
مؤلفاته: 
الجامع المسند الصحيح ، التمييز ، الكنى والأسماء ، الطبقات ، المنفردات والوحدان ، رجال عروة بن الزبير ، وهذه كلها قد طبعت .
 وله : كتاب العلل ، كتاب الأفراد ، كتاب الأقران ، سؤالاته أحمد ابن حنبل ، كتاب عمرو بن شعيب ، كتاب الانتفاع بأهب السباع ، كتاب مشايخ مالك ، كتاب مشايخ الثوري ، كتاب مشايخ شعبة ، كتاب من ليس له إلا راو واحد ، كتاب المخضرمين ، كتاب أولاد الصحابة ، كتاب أوهام المحدثين ، أفراد الشاميين ، الرد على محمد بن نصر. وغيرها . 
سير أعلام النبلاء 12/579 ، وطبقات علماء الحديث 2/288 ، وغنية المحتاج ص40 ، تدريب الراوي 2/363  .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

المبحث السابع:
ثناء العلماء عليه :  
أثنى على مسلم كبار العلماء من شيوخه ، وأقرانه ، وتلاميذه ، ومن جاء بعدهم من علماء الأمة ، والثناء عليه كثير جدا سأنقل شيئا من ذلك :
قال أبو قريش محمد بن جمعة بن خلف ـ تأريخ دمشق 58/89 ـ: سمعت بندارا محمد بن بشار يقول: حفاظ الدنيا أربعة : أبو زرعة بالري ، ومسلم بن الحجاج بنيسابور ، وعبد الله بن عبد الرحمن الدارمي بسمرقند ومحمد بن إسماعيل ببخارى . 
وقال الحسين بن منصور: سمعت إسحاق بن إبراهيم الحنظلي ـ وذكر مسلم بن الحجاج ـ ، فقال : مردا كابن بوذ ، قال المنكدري [شيخ الخطيب]: وتفسيره : أي رجل كان هذا ؟!
وقال أحمد بن سلمة : رأيت أبا زرعة وأبا حاتم يقدمان مسلما في معرفة الصحيح على مشايخ عصرهما . 
تأريخ بغداد 13/101-102 .
وقال إسحاق الكوسج : لمسلم لن نعدم الخير ما أبقاك الله للمسلمين. 
تأريخ دمشق 58/89 وتذكرة الحفاظ 2/588 .
وقال عبد الرحمن بن أبي حاتم في الجرح والتعديل 8/182: كتبت عنه بالري ، وكان ثقة من الحفاظ له معرفة بالحديث.
وقال أبو عبدالله محمد بن يعقوب بن الأخرم الحافظ إنما أخرجت نيسابور ثلاثة رجال محمد بن يحيى ، ومسلم بن الحجاج ، وإبراهيم بن أبي طالب . سير أعلام النبلاء 12/565 .
وقال الذهبي في تذكرة الحفاظ 2/588: مسلم بن الحجاج الإمام الحافظ حجة الإسلام.

المبحث الثامن:
 مهنته : 
قال الذهبي في سير أعلام النبلاء 12/570 : قال الحاكم : كان متجرُ مسلم خان محمش ـ اسم موضع ـ ، ومعاشه من ضياعه بأستوا . 
قلتُ: أستوا ناحية من نواحي نيسابور ، كما في معجم البلدان 1/175.
وفي تهذيب التهذيب لابن حجر 10/114: قال محمد بن عبد الوهاب الفراء : كان مسلم من علماء الناس ..، وكان بزازا . 
وفي العبر 2/29 : وكان صاحب تجارة ، وكان محسن نيسابور ، وله أملاك وثروة . اهـ.
 فتجارته في البز ، وكانت المزارع في أستوا المصدر الثاني له.

المبحث التاسع:
صفته الخَلْقية : 
قال الذهبي في سير أعلام النبلاء 12/566 : قال الحاكم: سمعت أبا عبد الرحمن السلمي يقول: رأيت شيخا حسن الوجه ، والثياب عليه رداء حسن ، وعمامة قد أرخاها بين كتفيه ، فقيل: هذا مسلم ، فتقدم أصحاب السلطان ، فقالوا: قد أمر أمير المؤمنين أن يكون مسلم بن الحجاج إمام المسلمين فقدموه في الجامع ، فكبر وصلى بالناس. وهذا الخبر عند ابن عساكر في تاريخ دمشق 58/89: ولفظه : يقول رأيت في منامي شيخا..
وقال الذهبي 12/570 : قال الحاكم: وسمعت أبي يقول: رأيت مسلم بن الحجاج يحدث في خان محمش فكان تام القامة أبيض الرأس ، واللحية يرخي طرف عمامته بين كتفيه . 

المبحث العاشر:
عقيدته : 
هي عقيدة السلف الصالح من الصحابة والتابعين رضوان الله عليهم أجمعين ومما يدل على ذلك:
أـ قوله في مقدمة صحيحه 1/6 : أعلم وفقك الله تعالى أن الواجب على كل أحد عرف التمييز بين صحيح الروايات وسقيمها ، وثقات الناقلين لها من المتهمين أن لا يروي منها إلا ما عرف صحة مخارجه والستارة في ناقليه ، وأن يتقي منها ما كان منها عن أهل التهم ، والمعاندين من أهل البدع .اهـ.
قال الذهبي في سير أعلام النبلاء 12/558 : وأكثر عن علي بن الجعد لكنه ما روى عنه في الصحيح شيئا .اهـ
قلتُ: هذا السبب : قال مكي بن عبدان : سألت مسلما عن علي بن الجعد ؟ فقال: ثقة ، ولكنه كان جهميا . 
سير أعلام النبلاء 12/568 .
ب ـ وافتتح صحيحه بكتاب الإيمان ، وضمنه أحاديث في تقرير مذهب أهل السنة في عدد من المسائل ، والرد على أهل البدع من القدرية ، والمرجئة ، والخوارج ، والجهمية ، وغيرهم ، وفيه الاحتجاج بخبر الواحد .. ، وأفرد كتابا للقدر .. 
ج ـ وموضوع كتابه كله على منهاج أهل السنة ، وهو نقمة على أهل البدع.  
د ـ وذكر أبو عثمان الصابوني في اعتقاد أهل السنة وأصحاب الحديث ص121-123: في آخر الكتاب .. ـ بعد أن ذكر عقيدة أهل السنة ـ أسماء جمع من أئمة أهل السنة منهم " مسلم بن الحجاج " وقال : من أحبهم فهو صاحب سنة ، ثم قال: وهذه الْجُمَلُ التي أثبتها في هذا الجزء كانت معتقد جميعهم لم يخالف فيها بعضهم بعضا ، بل أجمعوا عليها كلها ، ولم يثبت عن أحد منهم ما يضادها .اهـ.
هـ ـ قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في درء تعارض العقل والنقل 7/36
وأما في معرفة ما جاء به الرسول وما كان عليه الصحابة والتابعون فمعرفتهم [جماعة ممن وقعوا في بدع المتكلمين] بذلك قاصرة ، و إلا فمن كان عالما بالآثار ، وما جاء عن الرسول ، وعن الصحابة ، والتابعين من غير حسن ظن بما يناقض ذلك لم يدخل مع هؤلاء ـ إما لأنه علم من حيث الجملة أن أهل البدع المخالفين لذلك مخالفون للرسول قطعا ، وقد علم أنه من خالف الرسول فهو ضال ـ كأكثر أهل الحديث ، أو علم مع ذلك فساد أقوال أولئك ، وتناقضها كما علم أئمة السنة من ذلك ما لا يعلمه غيرهم كمالك [ثم سرد أسماء جموع من الأئمة منهم:] ومسلم بن الحجاج النيسابوري ... ومن لا يحصي عدده إلا الله من أئمة الإسلام ، وورثة الأنبياء وخلفاء الرسل ؛ فهؤلاء كلهم متفقون على نقيض قول النفاة كما تواترت الآثار عنهم ، وعن غيرهم من أئمة السلف بذلك من غير خلاف بينهم في ذلك.
و- قال العلامة الذهبي في العلو 2/1184:
وممن لا يتأول ويؤمن بالصفات وبالعلو في ذلك الوقت .. الإمام الحجة مسلم بن الحجاج القشيري صاحب الصحيح .
زـ قال العلامة ابن القيم في كتابه "اجتماع الجيوش الإسلامية " ص241:
قول مسلم بن الحجاج رحمه الله تعالى:
يعرف قوله في السنة من سياق الأحاديث التي ذكرها ولم يتأولها ، ولم يذكر لها تراجم كما فعل البخاري ، ولكن سردها بلا أبواب ، ولكن تعرف التراجم من ذكره للشيء مع نظيره فذكر في كتاب الإيمان كثيرا من أحاديث الصفات كحديث: الإتيان يوم القيامة ، وما فيه من التجلي ، وكلام الرب لعباده ، ورؤيتهم إياه ، وذكر حديث: الجارية ، وأحاديث: النزول ، وذكر حديث: إن الله يمسك السماوات على أصبع والأرضين على إصبع ، وحديث: يأخذ الجبار سمواته وأرضه بيده ، وأحاديث: الرؤية ، وحديث: يضع الجبار فيها قدمه ، وحديث: المقسطون عند الله على منابر من نور عن يمين الرحمن وكلتا يديه يمين ، وحديث: ألا تأمنوني وأنا أمين من في السماء ، وغيرها من أحاديث الصفات محتجا بها ، وغير مؤل لها ، ولو لم يكن معتقدا لمضمونها لفعل بها ما فعل المتأولون حين ذكروها. اهـ
ح ـ قال العلامة محمد السفاريني في كتابه "لوامع الأنوار البهية ، وسواطع الأسرار الأثرية شرح الدرة المضية في عقيدة الفرقة المرضية " 1/22: [في سرده لعلماء أهل السنة ..] ومسلم ، وأبو داود ... ثم قال: وغير هؤلاء كلهم على عقيدة واحدة سلفية أثرية .
وهذا يزيل إشكال عدم ذكر اللالكائي له في معرض سياقه من رسم بالإمامة في السنة ، والدعوة ، والهداية إلى طريق الاستقامة .. في كتابه شرح أصول اعتقاد أهل السنة 1/ 51-53 مع أنه ذكره في 1/302:
 فيمن نقلوا كلاما في رد بدعة . 
قلتُ: فلعله لم يذكره لأنه لم يؤلف في الرد على أهل البدع، أو يكون قد غفل عنه ، أو سقط سهوا.
ط ـ  سئل شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله ـ مجموع الفتاوي 20/39 ـ هل البخاري ومسلم ـ وذكر جمعاً من العلماء ـ هل كان هؤلاء مجتهدين لم يقلدوا أحدا من الأئمة أم كانوا مقلدين ؟ وهل كان من هؤلاء أحد ينتسب إلى مذهب أبي حنيفة .. ؟ 
 فأجاب جوابا طويلا جاء في آخره : وهؤلاء كلهم يعظمون السنة ، والحديث. اهـ .
ي ـ  ومما يؤكد ذلك أيضا كونه تلميذا ، وصاحباً لأئمة أهل السنة كأحمد ، وإسحاق ، والبخاري ، وأبي زرعة وغيرهم ، ومعلوم مكانة وشدة هؤلاء في السنة ، وشدتهم على أهل البدع ، حيث لم يكن لأهل البدع نصيب من مجالستهم .
ك ـ كل من ذكره ، وترجم له من العلماء ابتداء من شيوخه ، وحتى اليوم قد أثنوا عليه ، وذكروه بأحسن الذكر ، ولم يَنقل أحد منهم أنه كان مخالفا لطريقة السلف ، أو متلبسا ببدعة ، وحاشاه من ذلك ، بل كان متابعا متأسيا بسنة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فرحمه الله رحمة واسعة .

المبحث الحادي عشر:
مذهبه الفقهي :
 إذا نظرت في أسماء كتب الإمام مسلم تجدها كلها تقريبا في علم الحديث وفنونه ، كما هو حال أكثر أهل الحديث في ذاك الزمان ، ولذا لم يتضح منهجه الفقهي تماما ، إلا أنه بلا شك من أهل العلم الكبار في زمانه في الحديث والفقه ، وإن لم يكن من الأئمة المجتهدين كأحمد ، والبخاري ، و إلا لظهر رأيه ، واختياره كما ظهر رأي غيره ، والناظر في كتابه الصحيح ، وانتقائه الأحاديث ، وحسن ترتيبه يدرك أنه من فقهاء أهل الحديث ، وأنه مطلع على اختلاف الفقهاء ، ولذا قال الحافظ ابن حجر في التقريب ص529: عالم بالفقه .
 و ذكر حاجي خليفة مسلما في كتابه كشف الظنون 1/555 فقال: مسلم بن الحجاج القشيري النيسابوري الشافعي . وأخذه بنصه صديق خان في الحطة ص 198 . 
وقال الدهلوي في الإنصاف في بيان سبب الاختلاف ص314ـ المطبوع ضمن مجموعة الرسائل الكمالية رقم (4) ـ : وأما مسلم والعباس الأصم .. فهم متفردون لمذهب الشافعي يناضلون دونه .
قلتُ: وهذا القول: فيه نظر .
ومما يدل على عنايته بالفقه ، أن له سؤالات للإمام أحمد ـ رحمه الله ـ قال القاضي أبو الحسين ابن أبي يعلى  في طبقات الحنابلة 3/309- 315 ـ في ترجمة الحسن بن حامد ـ قال ابن أبي يعلى: قرأت في بعض تصانيفه [ابن حامد] قال: اعلم أن الذي يشتمل عليه كتابنا هذا من الكتب والروايات المأخوذة من حيث نقل الحديث والسماع منها كتاب الأثرم ، وصالح ، وعبدالله ، وابن منصور ... ومسلم بن الحجاج ... ـ إلى أن قال ـ : وأما رواية مسلم بن الحجاج فأخبرناه أبو إسحاق المزكي قال حدثنا أبو حاتم مكي بن عبدان بن محمد بن بكر ،  عن مسلم بن الحجاج عنه .
وبناء على هذا ، وعلى رواية مسلم عن أحمد = ترجم له في طبقات الحنابلة 2/413 وقال عنه : أحد الأئمة من حفاظ الأثر .
قلتُ: ولا يعني ذلك أنه حنبلي ، بل وصفه بالإمامة ، وحفظ الأثر ، وقد ترجم أيضا: لشيخي أحمد : وكيع بن الجراح ، وعبد الرحمن بن مهدي ؛ لكونهم حكوا شيئا عن أحمد . 
ولهذا السبب ترجم له غير واحد ممن ألف في طبقات الحنابلة بعد ابن أبي يعلى.
وقد سئل شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله ـ مجموع الفتاوي 20/39 ـ هل البخاري ومسلم وأبو داود والترمذي والنسائي وابن ماجه وأبو داود الطيالسي والدرامي والبزار والدارقطني والبيهقي وابن خزيمة وأبو يعلى الموصلي هل كان هؤلاء مجتهدين لم يقلدوا أحدا من الأئمة أم كانوا مقلدين ؟ وهل كان من هؤلاء أحد ينتسب إلى مذهب أبي حنيفة ؟ ...
 فأجاب:الحمد لله رب العالمين أما البخاري ، وأبو داود ؛ فإمامان في الفقه من أهل الاجتهاد   ، وأما مسلم والترمذي والنسائي وابن ماجه وابن خزيمة وأبو يعلى والبزار ونحوهم فهم على مذهب أهل الحديث ليسوا مقلدين لواحد بعينه من العلماء ، ولا هم من الأئمة المجتهدين على الإطلاق بل هم يميلون إلى قول أئمة الحديث كالشافعي وأحمد وإسحاق وأبي عبيد وأمثالهم ، ومنهم من له اختصاص ببعض الأئمة كاختصاص أبي داود ، ونحوه بأحمد بن حنبل وهم إلى مذاهب أهل الحجاز كمالك ، وأمثاله ، أميل منهم إلى مذاهب أهل العراق كأبي حنيفة والثوري   ... وهؤلاء كلمهم يعظمون السنة والحديث .. اهـ باختصار .
وقال السخاوي في غنية المحتاج في ختم صحيح مسلم بن الحجاج  ص40-41:
والظاهر أنه ـ رحمه الله ـ كان على طريقة الأئمة من أهل الآثار في عدم التقليد بل سلك الاختيار مع إمكان الاستدلال بما وجد له من مقال لكونه مقتديا بإمامنا ابن إدريس الفائق في الاجتهاد ، والتأسيس ، فإنه قال في كتابه الانتفاع بجلود السباع ، وقد ذكر قولة من عاب قوله : ورب عياب له منظر مشتمل الثوب على العيب .
 بل قال الأستاذ أبو منصور البغدادي : بالغ مسلم في تعظيم الشافعي ـ رحمهم الله تعالى ـ في كتابه الانتفاع .
 وفي كتابه الرد على محمد بن نصر وعده في هذا الكتاب من الأئمة الذين يرجع إليهم في الحديث ، وفي الجرح والتعديل . اهـ
قلتُ: ومبالغته في تعظيم الشافعي ـ رحمه الله ـ لا تعني أنه يقلده ، فقد كان أحمد أيضا: يبالغ في تعظيمه فهل كان شافعيا ؟  هذا الاستدلال فيه نظر ، والله أعلم.
ثم قال السخاوي: وكذا يمكن استدلال أصحاب أحمد بأنه كتب عن إمامهم مسائل تروى عنه ، وتُعتمد .
 ولكن الميل بخلاف كل هذا أكثر مما هو أظهر ـ إلى أن قال ـ وممن قال إنه على مذهب أهل الحديث ، وليس بمقلد لواحد بعينه من العلماء ، ولا هو من المجتهدين على الإطلاع : التقي ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى ، وإيانا .

المبحث الثاني عشر:
وفاته ، وسببها : 
قال ابن الصلاح في صيانة مسلم ص1216: وكان لموته سبب غريب نشأ عن غمرة فكرية علمية ـ ثم ساق سنده إلى الحاكم ـ قال: سمعت أبا عبد الله محمد بن يعقوب سمعت أحمد بن سلمة يقول: عقد لأبي الحسين مسلم بن الحجاج مجلس للمذاكرة ، فذكر له حديث لم يعرفه ، فانصرف إلى منزله ، وأوقد السراج ، وقال لمن في الدار : لا يدخلن أحد منكم هذا البيت ، فقيل له: أهديت لنا سلة فيها تمر ، فقال: قدموها إلي ، فقدموها ، فكان يطلب الحديث ، ويأخذ تمرة تمرة يمضغها ، فأصبح وقد فني التمر ، ووجد الحديث.
 قال الحاكم: زادني الثقة من أصحابنا: أنه منها مرض ، ومات . اهـ. 
وانظر: تاريخ بغداد 13/103، وعنه ابن عساكر في تاريخ دمشق 58/94 ، و تهذيب الكمال27/506 .

وكانت وفاته عشية يوم الأحد ، ودفن الاثنين لخمس بقين من رجب سنة إحدى وستين ومائتين ، رحمه الله رحمة واسعة .
 انظر: طبقات الحنابلة 2/417 ، وتاريخ دمشق 58/94، وصيانة مسلم ص1216 ، وشرح مسلم للنووي 1/123 و تهذيب الكمال 27/507 ، والبداية والنهاية 11/34 .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

الفصل الثاني: كتابه الصحيح :
المبحث الأول:اسمه  :
 لم يشتهر اسم كتاب مسلم ـ رحمه الله ـ كما اشتهر غيره ، بل غلب وصفه الصحيح على اسمه العلمي، حتى إنه خلت منه معظم النسخ ، والشروح ، ولم يذكره الناقلون عنه ، ومعظم المترجمون له ، بل يقتصرون على وصفه بـ "الصحيح "  كما فعل الحاكم في مستدركه في مواضع ، وابن عساكر في تاريخ دمشق في مواضع ، والنووي في كتبه ، وابن خلكان في الوفيات في مواضع ، والمزي في تهذيب الكمال ، وابن تيمية ، والذهبي ، وابن كثير ، وابن القيم ، وابن حجر ، وأمم سواهم من أهل العلم لا يمكن حصرهم.
 ومنهم من وصفه بـ "الجامع" كالحافظ ابن حجر في التهذيب 7/133 و10/114، وحاجي خليفة في كشف الظنون 1/555 ، وغيرهم . 
وقال صديق خان في الحطة في ذكر الصحاح الستة ص67 ـ في معرض ذكره لأنواع كتب الحديث نقلا عن المحدث عبد العزيز الدهلوي في العجالة النافعة ـ :
الجامع: فالجامع ما يوجد فيه أنموذج كل فن من هذه الفنون المذكورة كالجامع الصحيح للبخاري ، والجامع للترمذي . وأما صحيح مسلم  ، فإنه وإن كانت فيه أحاديث تلك الفنون لكن ليس فيه ما يتعلق بفن التفسير ، والقراءة ، ولهذا لا يقال له: الجامع كما يقال: لأختيه .
قلتُ [القائل:صديق]: ولكن أورده صاحب كشف الظنون في حرف الجيم ، وعبر عنه بالجامع ، وكذا غيره في غيره من أهل الحديث ، وقال المجد صاحب القاموس عند ختمه لصحيح مسلم قرأت بحمد الله جامع مسلم الخ .اهـ.
أقول: قول الدهلوي: لا يوجد فيه ما يتعلق بالتفسير فيه نظر ، بل في الصحيح كتاب التفسير ، وهو آخر كتاب في الصحيح ، وإن كان مختصرا.
وذكر الإمام مسلم كتابه في مواضع وسماه :" المسند الصحيح ". كما في تأريخ بغداد 13/101 ، وصيانة مسلم لابن الصلاح ص67 .
وكذا سماه الحاكم في مواضع من المستدرك 1/66 و 164و2/162 وغيرها كثير ، والخطيب البغدادي في تأريخ بغداد 13/100 وغيرهم .  
أقول: ولا مانع من هذه الأوصاف كلها [صحيح جامع مسند]، فالجامع ليس من شرطه أن يجمع كل الأبواب ، بل إذا وجد فيه معظمها صح وصفه بالجامع كما في صحيح مسلم ، فقد حوى على عدة كتب أخرجته عن وصف السنن إلى الجامع مثل: الإيمان ، والرؤيا ، والفضائل لنبينا ، والأنبياء ، والصحابة ، والبر والصلة ، و الآداب ، والعلم ، والذكر والدعاء ، والرقاق ، والتوبة ، والجنة والنار ، والفتن ، والزهد ، والتفسير وغيرها  ، فهو بوجود هذه الأبواب زيادة على أبواب السنن يسمى جامعا ، وقيل عنه: مسندا ؛ لأن الأحاديث تروى فيه بالإسناد ، وهذا معروف مستعمل .
 قال الكتاني في الرسالة المستطرفة ص 73: وقد يطلق المسند عندهم على كتاب مرتب على الأبواب ، أو الحروف ، أو الكلمات لا على الصحابة لكون أحاديثه مسندة ، ومرفوعة ، أو أسندت ، ورفعت إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، كصحيح البخاري فإنه يسمى بالمسند الصحيح ، وكذا صحيح مسلم.اهـ.
 ولكون مسلم التزم الصحة في كتابه سمي صحيحا فعلى هذا يصح وصفه ، وتسميته : المسند الجامع الصحيح  ، وإن كان الأشهر وصفه فقط بصحيح مسلم ، وهذا ـ والله أعلم ـ يطلق اختصارا ، كما في كتاب شيخه البخاري ، فإنه يكثر وصفه بصحيح البخاري ، مع أنه لا خلاف ، ولا إشكال في تسميته جامعا ، وقد رأيت أبا عبد الله الحاكم في مستدركه يكثر من قوله في وصف كتاب البخاري بالجامع الصحيح ، ووصف كتاب مسلم بالمسند الصحيح ، ولعله فعل ذلك موافقة لما جاء عنهما .
وللشيخ عبد الفتاح أبو غدة كتاب اسمه : تحقيق اسمي الصحيحين وجامع الترمذي ، وليس بين يدي الآن فلعله يتيسر الوقوف عليه .
 ثم وقفت على كتاب أبي غدة ، وفيه في ص33: وقفتُ على نسخ مخطوطة فلم أجد اسمه العلمي عليها ، ولا تعرض له شراحه الذين ، وصلت إلينا كتبهم كالإمام المازري ، والقاضي عياض ، وابن الصلاح ، والنووي ، وأبي العباس القرطبي ، والأبي ، والسنوسي ، والسندي ، وسبب ذلك في ما يبدو حلول اسم الصحيح محل بقية الاسم الذي فيه بعض طول ، ليدل على مضمون الكتاب ، وأسسه التي أنشئ الكتاب عليها ، وهو " المسند الصحيح المختصر من السنن بنقل العدل عن العدل عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " ، كما ذكره الحافظ ابن خير الإشبيلي في فهرسة ما رواه عن شيوخه ، وقد وقفت على اسمه هذا في عدة مصادر ، وأثبات ، وفهارس ؛ تحققت منها صحة اسمه هذا ، فرأيت إيراد النصوص الدالة على ذلك بأسانيدها رغبة في نشر معرفة الاسم بتمامه لجملة فوائد في ذلك ، ورجاء أن يثبت على وجه الكتاب فيما يجد من طبعاته ـ ثم ذكر وصف مسلم والحاكم ، وابن منجويه ، والخطيب للكتاب ـ "بالمسند الصحيح" وقال في هذا العنوان اختصار كبير ، وكلهم اكتفوا بأول الاسم عن تمامه، وباقيه نظرا لأن المقام لا يقضي ذكر اسمه كاملا ، ثم نقل الاسم كاملا عن فهرس ابن عطية .
وقال أيضا : والكتب التي ورد فيها العنوان بلفظ "الجامع" فقط ـ ثم ذكرها .. ـ لم يورد فيها على أنه الاسم العلمي الذي سماه به مؤلفه ، وإنما أورد بذلك الاسم لشهرته به ، أو لمجرد الذكر ، وملاحظة وجود معنى الجامع فيه باصطلاح المحدثين ، فلا يكون له من الاعتبار ما للاسم ، والعنوان المنقول عن مؤلفه بالأسانيد المتصلة ، والروايات المتعددة الصحيحة . اهـ.
قلتُ: والأمر في هذا يسير ـ إن شاء الله ـ فمؤلفه تجوز في تسميته ، فغيره من باب أولى ، لكن لو أثبت الاسم الصحيح على الكتاب لكان أحسن كما ذكر الشيخ أبوغدة.  

المبحث الثاني: 
سبب تأليفه لكتابه : 
سبب تأليف الإمام مسلم كتابه بناء على طَلَبٍ طُلِبَ منه ، وهذا نص كلامه :
قال الإمام مسلم في مقدمة الصحيح 1/2 : فإنك يرحمك الله بتوفيق خالقك ذكرت أنك هممت بالفحص عن تَعَّرُفِ جملة الأخبار المأثورة عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في سنن الدين وأحكامه ، وما كان منها في الثواب والعقاب ، والترغيب والترهيب ، وغير ذلك من صنوف الأشياء بالأسانيد التي بها نقلت ، وتداولها أهل العلم فيما بينهم ـ إلى أن قال: ـ وللذي سألت أكرمك الله حين رجعتُ إلى تدبره ، وما تؤول به الحال ـ إن شاء الله ـ عاقبة محمودة ومنفعة موجودة ، وظننتُ حين سألتني تجشم ذلك أن لو عزم لي عليه ، وقضي لي تمامه ؛ كان أول من يصيبه نفع ذلك إياي خاصة قبل غيري من الناس ـ إلى أن قال: ـ ولكن من أجل ما أعلمناك من نشر القوم الأخبار المنكرة بالأسانيد الضعاف المجهولة ، وقذفهم بها إلى العوام الذين لا يعرفون عيوبها ؛ خف على قلوبنا أجابتك إلى ما سألت.

المبحث الثالث:
مدة تأليفه لكتابه : 
قال أحمد بن سلمة : كنت مع مسلم في تأليف صحيحه خمس عشرة سنة . 
سير أعلام النبلاء 12/566 ، وطبقات علماء الحديث 2/288.

المبحث الرابع:
مكان تأليفه :
 قال ابن حجر في مقدمة الفتح 1/12: إن مسلما صنف كتابه في بلده ، بحضور أصوله في حياة كثير من مشايخه ، فكان يتحرز في الألفاظ ، ويتحرى في السياق.

المبحث الخامس:
رواة الكتاب عن مسلم :
قال ابن الصلاح في صيانة مسلم ص1227: هذا الكتاب مع شهرته التامة صارت روايته بإسناد متصل بمسلم مقصورة على أبي إسحاق إبراهيم بن محمد بن سفيان ، غير أنه يروى في بلاد المغرب مع ذلك عن أبي محمد أحمد بن علي القلانسي عن مسلم. ونحوه في شرح مسلم للنووي 1/123.
 وذكر ابن الصلاح في صيانة مسلم ص1230: أن أبا إسحاق ابن سفيان وقع له فوت في ثلاث مواضع من الصحيح وروايته لذلك إما عن طريق الإجازة ، أو الوجادة ... ثم ذكرها ..
قلتُ: انظر كلاما جيدا حول هذا الفوت ، وهل استدركه ابن سفيان ..، وكونه متصلا بالسماع من طريق القلانسي .. في كتاب "إبراهيم بن محمد بن سفيان روايته، وزياداته ، وتعليقاته على صحيح مسلم" للدكتور/عبدالله بن محمد حسن دمفو ص16-18 .
 وقال السخاوي في غنية المحتاج ص 44-46: وأما من حيث الرواية المتصلة بالإسناد المتصل بمسلم فقد انحصرت طريقته عنه في هذه النواحي في رواية أبي إسحاق بن سفيان ، ورواه أبو بكر الجوزقي الحافظ عن أبي أحمد بن محمد ابن الشرقي سماعا لبعضه ، ومكي بن عبدان لجميعه ، ويروى عن أبي محمد أحمد بن علي القلانسي أربعتهم عن مسلم ، واتصل عندي بالسماع عن الطريق الأولى ، وما عداها فبالإجازة .اهـ. 

المبحث السادس : الزيادات في صحيح مسلم 
جاء في صحيح مسلم من رواية الجلودي عن ابن سفيان عن مسلم عدد من الزيادات ، وقد اعتنى بهذه الزيادات وجمعها ، وتخريجها ... الدكتور/ عبدالله بن محمد حسن دمفو ، وسأنقل مواضعها منه: 

زيادات ابن سفيان عددها ثلاثة عشرة زيادة وهذه أرقام مواضعها : 
(1474) و (1554) و (1637) و (1731) و (1807) و (1812) و (1829) و(2211) و (2372) و (2577) و (2669) و (2687) و (2789) .
وفي المقدمة موضع واحد (1/22)، وهو أثرٌ عن يونس بن عبيد، ولم يُخرِّج مسلم أصل هذا الأثر.
وأما تعليقاته على الصحيح، عددها ستُّ تعليقات وهذه أرقام مواضعها :
(404) و (1794) و (2364) و (2623) و (2811) و (2938) .
وأما زيادات الجلودي على الصحيح التي يرويها عن غير ابن سفيان فهي أربع زيادات 
وهذه أرقام مواضعها : (1652) و (2425) و (2567) و (2758) .

المبحث السابع:
وصف عام للكتاب:
هو كتاب جامع في أحاديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، واقتصر مؤلفه على ما صح ، وتجنب الضعيف ، ولا يعتني بذكر الموقوفات ، والمقطوعات ، وأقوال العلماء ، وآرائهم الفقهية.. وإن كان بعض ذا قد يأتي بِقِلَةٍ لِعِلَةٍ .
وقد ابتدأ كتابه بمقدمة ذكر فيها سبب تأليفه ، وطريقته .. ، ثم ذكر مسائل في علوم الحديث ، ثم أورد بعد المقدمة كتاب الإيمان ثم الطهارة ، فالحيض ، فالصلاة ، فالمساجد ، فصلاة المسافرين ، فالجمعة ، فالعيدين ، فالاستسقاء ، فالكسوف ، فالجنائز ، فالزكاة ، فالصيام ، فالاعتكاف ، فالحج ، فالنكاح ، فالرضاع ، فالطلاق، فاللعان ، فالعتق ، فالبيوع ، فالمساقاة ، فالفرائض ، فالهبات ، فالوصية ، فالنذر ، فالأيمان ، فالقسامة والمحاربين والقصاص والديات ، فالحدود ، فالأقضية ، فاللقطة ، فالجهاد والسير ، فالإمارة ، فالصيد والذبائح ، فالأضاحي ، فالأشربة ، فاللباس والزينة ، فالآداب ، فالسلام ، فالألفاظ من الأدب ، فالشعر ، فالرؤيا ، فالفضائل ، ففضائل الصحابة ، فالبر والصلة ، فالقدر ، فالعلم ، فالذكر والدعاء ، فالتوبة ، فصفة المنافقين ، فالقيامة ، وصفة الجنة والنار ، فالفتن وأشراط الساعة ، فالزهد والرقائق ، فالتفسير.
وهذه أربعة وخمسون كتابا ـ في عدِّ محمد فؤاد عبد الباقي في طبعته ، وفي تحفة الأشراف اثنان وأربعون كتابا لدخول بعض الكتب المذكورة هنا في بعض ـ وهذه الكتب كما ترى تغطي معظم أبواب الدين ، فقد اشتملت على أمور العبادات ، والمعاملات ، والأخلاق ، والسيرة ، والفضائل ، والزهد والرقائق ، والجنة والنار ، والتفسير ..
وكل كتاب منها تحته أحاديث كثيرة ، مفصلة على أبواب ـ وإن لم يترجم لها ، كما فعل بقية أصحاب الكتب الستة ـ وقد رتبت الأبواب ، و الأحاديث ترتيبا دقيقا ، وقام بجمع الطرق الكثيرة للحديث في مكان واحد ، ويحيل على الألفاظ .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

المبحث الثامن:
طريقة المصنف : 
تقدم وصف الكتاب ، أما طريقته فقد نص عليها في مقدمة صحيحه 1/2 وهي :
 أنه يعمد إلى ما صح متجنبا التكرار لئلا يكثر ، فيشغل عن ضبط القليل ، وكذا يشغل عن الاستنباط ، ولا يحتاجه عامة الناس بل القليل من الخاصة .
 وقال: إنه سيعمد إلى جملة ما أسند من الأخبار عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فنقسمها على ثلاثة أقسام ، وثلاث طبقات من الناس على غير تكرار ؛ إلا أن يأتي موضع لا يستغنى فيه عن ترداد حديث فيه زيادة معنى ، أو إسناد يقع إلى جنب إسناد ، لعلةٍ تكون هناك لأن المعنى الزائد في الحديث المحتاج إليه يقوم مقام حديث تامٍ فلا بد من إعادة الحديث ..
 أو أن يفصل ذلك المعنى من جملة الحديث على اختصاره إذا أمكن ـ ثم بين مراده بالأقسام فقال ـ : 
القسم الأول: فإنا نتوخى أن نقدم الأخبار التي هي أسلم من العيوب من غيرها وأنقى من أن يكون ناقلوها أهل استقامة في الحديث ، وإتقان لما نقلوا لم يوجد في روايتهم اختلاف شديد ، ولا تخليط فاحش ... فإذا نحن تقصينا أخبار هذا الصنف من الناس أتبعناها 
ـ القسم الثاني ـ أخبارا يقع في أسانيدها بعض من ليس بالموصوف بالحفظ والإتقان ، كالصنف المقدم قبلهم على أنهم وإن كانوا فيما وصفنا دونهم فإن اسم الستر والصدق وتعاطي العلم يشملهم .. فعلى نحو ما ذكرنا من الوجوه نؤلف ما سألت... 
ـ القسم الثالث ـ فأما ما كان منها عن قوم هم عند أهل الحديث متهمون ، أو عند الأكثر منهم ، فلسنا نتشاغل بتخريج حديثهم .. 
وكذلك مَن الغالب على حديثه المنكر ، أو الغلط أمسكنا أيضا عن حديثهم .اهـ باختصار.
فيسوق الأحاديث بأسانيده ، ويميز الألفاظ ، وصيغ الأداء ، وتحويل الأسانيد ، ويعتني بهذا جدا ، ويسوق متون الأحاديث التي يريد ، ويحيل عند التكرار ، وقد جعل كتابه الصحيح ـ كما تقدم ـ مقسما إلى كتب ، يندرج تحتها أبواب ، يدخل تحتها أحاديث بحسب الحاجة ، ومع أنه أخلى الأبواب من التراجم إلا أنه سلسلها تسلسلا فقهيا مرتبا بترتيب علمي رصين .
 وتراه أيضا: يقدم المنسوخ ثم يعقبه مباشرة بالناسخ ، ويشير ويبين بعض العلل أحيانا ، ويؤدي كما سمع من غير أدنى تصرف في الإسناد ، أو في المتن ـ ولو كان لا يخل بالمعنى ـ.. وهكذا سرد أحاديث كتابه كلها . 
قال العلامة المعلمي ـ رحمه الله ـ في الأنوار الكاشفة ص29: 
عادة مسلم أن يرتب روايات الحديث بحسب قوتها: يقدم الأصح فالأصح.
وقال ص 230 : من عادة مسلم في صحيحه أنه عند سياق الروايات المتفقة في الجملة يقدم الأصح فالأصح ، فقد يقع في الرواية المؤخرة إجمال ، أو خطأ تبينه الرواية المقدمة في ذاك الموضع .
تنبيه : بالنسبة للطبقات التي ذكر مسلم أنه سيذكرها .. قد اختلف أهل العلم هل أخرجها أم لا ؟
 وإن كان الأول فكيف ... ؟ 
تجد الجواب بتوسع في كتاب الشيخ الدكتور حمزة المليباري "عبقرية مسلم" ص51 ، وما بعدها ، فقد سرد ـ حفظه الله ـ أقوال العلماء ، وناقشها نقاشا علميا رصينا. 
وتجد الكلام عليها أيضا: في شروح الصحيح في موضعه من المقدمة .

المبحث التاسع:
شرط مسلم في صحيحه :
قال ابن الصلاح في صيانة مسلم ص 1218: شرط مسلم في صحيحه : أن يكون الحديث متصل الإسناد بنقل الثقة عن الثقة من أوله إلى منتهاه سالما من الشذوذ ، ومن العلة ، وهذا هو حد الحديث الصحيح في نفس الأمر ، فكل حديث اجتمعت فيه هذه الأوصاف ، فلا خلاف بين أهل الحديث في صحته .
وعنه النووي بحروفه 1/130 .
وقال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية 18/42: و أما شرط البخاري ومسلم ، فلهذا رجال يروى عنهم يختص بهم ، ولهذا رجال يروى عنهم يختص بهم ، وهما مشتركان في رجال آخرين ، وهؤلاء الذين اتفقا عليهم ؛ عليهم مدار الحديث المتفق عليه ، وقد يروى أحدهم عن رجل في المتابعات ، والشواهد دون الأصل ، وقد يروى عنه ما عرف من طريق غيره ، ولا يروى ما انفرد به ، وقد يترك من حديث الثقة ما علم أنه أخطأ فيه ، فيظن من لا خبرة له إن كل ما رواه ذلك الشخص يحتج به أصحاب الصحيح وليس الأمر كذلك.
وقال العلامة ابن رجب في شرح علل الترمذي 2/613:
 وأما النسائي فشرطه ـ فذكره ـ وأما مسلم فلا يخرج إلا حديث الثقة الضابط ، ومن في حفظه بعض شيء ، وتكلم فيه لحفظه لكنه يتحرى في التخريج عنه ، ولا يخرج عنه إلا ما لا يقال إنه مما وهم فيه. اهـ
وانظر : شروط الأئمة الستة للحافظ ابن طاهر المقدسي ص86-88 تحقيق الشيخ عبد الفتاح أبي غدة ، وتدريب الراوي 1/134ففيها فوائد ، وزيادة تفصيل. والله أعلم.
وفي اسمه الذي ذكره الشيخ أبوغدة : إشارة لشرطه .

المبحث العاشر:
هل شرط مسلم في المقدمة كباقي الكتاب ؟
قال الإمام ابن القيم في "كتاب الفروسية " ص135 ... وأما قولكم: إن مسلما روى لسفيان بن حسين في صحيحه ، فليس كما ذكرتم ، وإنما روى له في مقدمة كتابه ، ومسلم لم يشترط فيها ما شرطه في الكتاب من الصحة ، فلها شأن ، ولسائر كتابه شأن آخر ، ولا يشك أهل الحديث في ذلك.اهـ.
وكذا رمز الحافظ أبو الحجاج المزي في تهذيب الكمال 1/149: لمن خرج له مسلم في المقدمة برمز :" مق " ، ومن خرج له في الصحيح بـ :" م " ، وكذا بعض الكتب التي تفرعت عنه  كالتذهيب للذهبي ، وإكمال مغلطاي ، والتهذيب ، والتقريب لابن حجر، والخلاصة للخزرجي.
قال الحاكم في المستدرك 1/103:
 حدثنا أبو العباس محمد بن يعقوب أنبأ محمد بن عبد الله بن عبد الحكم أنبأ بن وهب أخبرني سعيد بن أبي أيوب عن أبي هانئ الخولاني عن مسلم بن يسار عن أبي هريرة عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:" سيكون في آخر الزمان ناس من أمتي يحدثونكم بما لم تسمعوا أنتم ولا آباؤكم فإياكم وإياهم". 
هذا حديث ذكره مسلم في خطبة الكتاب مع الحكايات ، ولم يخرجاه في أبواب الكتاب وهو صحيح على شرطهما جميعا ، ومحتاج إليه في الجرح والتعديل ، ولا أعلم له علة . 
وفي 1/112:
حدثنا أبو عبد الله محمد بن يعقوب الحافظ ثنا محمد بن نعيم ثنا محمد بن رافع ثنا علي بن جعفر المدائني ثنا شعبة عن خبيب بن عبد الرحمن عن حفص بن عاصم عن أبي هريرة قال قال رسول الله  :"كفى بالمرء إثما أن يحدث بكل ما سمع". 
قد ذكر مسلم هذا الحديث في أوساط الحكايات التي ذكرها في خطبة الكتاب عن محمد بن رافع ، ولم يخرجه محتجا به في موضعه من الكتاب.
فظاهر صنيعه يدل على أنه يفرق بين المقدمة ، والصحيح .

المبحث الحادي عشر:
عدد أحاديث الكتاب : 
قال الذهبي في سير أعلام النبلاء 12/566 :قال أحمد بن سلمة : .. وهو اثنا عشر ألف حديث ، قلت [الذهبي]: يعني بالمكرر بحيث إنه إذا قال: حدثنا قتيبة ، وأخبرنا ابن رمح يعدان حديثين اتفق لفظهما ، أو اختلف في كلمة . اهـ .
وقال أبو قريش الحافظ : كنت عند أبي زرعة ، فجاء مسلم بن الحجاج ، فسلم عليه ، وجلس ساعة ، وتذاكرا ، فلما أن قام ، قلتُ له: هذا جمع أربعة آلاف حديث في الصحيح قال فلمن ترك الباقي ..
 صيانة مسلم ص1226 ، وسير أعلام النبلاء 12/280 . 
قال ابن الصلاح: أراد ، ـ والله أعلم ـ أن كتابه أربعة آلاف حديث أصول دون المكررات.
وقيل: غير ذلك ..
وعددها حسب ترقيم محمد فؤاد عبد الباقي بدون المكرر (3033). 
 وفي طبعة خليل مأمون شيحا بالمكرر (7479) وقد قابل كل سند منها بتحفة الأشراف ، ووضع رقمه في التحفة في حاشية الصحيح.
وعلى كلٍ فالعدُ اجتهادي تقديري ، فيختلف من شخص لآخر ، فلو عُدّت كما قال الذهبي في تعقيبه على رواية أحمد بن سلمة لاختلف العدد كثيرا . والله أعلم.   
وللتوسع ينظر : كتاب الدكتور محمد طوالبة " الإمام مسلم ، ومنهجه في صحيحه" ص108-114.

المبحث الثاني عشر:
المكررات في صحيح مسلم:
معلوم أن مسلما يسوق الحديث في مكان واحد ، و يجمع طرقه كما سيأتي ... لكنه كرر بعضها ، قال محمد فؤاد عبد الباقي [في فهارس صحيح مسلم من طبعته] 5/601: 
كرر مسلم في صحيحه 137 حديثا في مواضع متعددة منها 71 حديثا يضع الحديث منها في كتاب غير الكتاب الذي وضع الحديث فيه لأول مرة .

المبحث الثالث عشر:
بعض الأمور تكلم فيها على الكتاب :
 لوحظ على صحيح مسلم بعض الملاحظات مثل: 
وجود بعض الأحاديث المعلة ،  
وتخريجه لبعض الضعفاء ، 
ووجود بعض المعلقات ، والمنقطعات ،
عدم اشتراط العلم بالسماع في المعنعن بين المتعاصرين ..
 ولعلي أذكر شيئا منها بالتفصيل:

المطلب الأول: الأحاديث المعلة في صحيح مسلم :
وقع في صحيح مسلم بعض الأحاديث التي انتقدت عليه ...
 والكلام في هذا حساس ، ودقيق جدا ، ولذا سأقتصر على الإشارة فقط ، فأقول:
 أكثر ما انتقد على الصحيح في باب الصناعة ، من غير أن يؤثر على صحة المتون المنتقدة ، وبعضها كان الصواب معه ، وبعضها لم يسقه مساق الاحتجاج .. وأقلها ما كان بخلاف ذلك .
 هذا الكلام إجمالا ، ومن أراد التفصيل فليراجع : 
كتاب علل الأحاديث في كتاب الصحيح لمسلم للعلامة ابن عمار الشهيد ت317 هـ ، وهو مطبوع بتحقيق علي حسن عبد الحميد ، وملحق بصحيح مسلم في طبعة بيت الأفكار الدولية بعناية أبي صهيب الكرمي.
وكتاب التتبع للإمام الدارقطني ، وهو مطبوع مع الإلزامات بتحقيق الشيخ مقبل الوادعي .
وكتاب الأجوبة عمّا أشكل الدارقطني على صحيح مسلم للحافظ أبي مسعود الدمشقي، وهو مطبوع بتحقيق الشيخ إبراهيم الكليب.
وكتاب تقييد المهمل وتمييز المشكل للجياني ، حقق في رسائل ماجستير في جامعتي الإمام ، والملك سعود ، وطبع بتحقيق: محمد عزير شمس ، و علي العمران ، في دار عالم الفوائد.
وينظر :كتب شروح صحيح مسلم ـ خصوصا النووي ـ ، فقد تعرض الشراح لبعض ذلك ، وأجابوا عن الاعتراضات .
 وفي كتاب الشيخ حمزة المليباري "عبقرية مسلم" نفائس عن منهجه في الترتيب ، والتعليل ؛ تفيد في سبب ذكره لذلك.
 وينظر: فتاوى شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية 18/17و73 ، والله أعلم.

المطلب الثاني: المعلقات في صحيح مسلم: 
جاء في صحيح مسلم شيء من المعلقات ، وقد اختلف العلماء في عددها : 
فقال أبو علي الجياني: إنها أربعة عشر موضعاً ، وتابعه المازري ، والعراقي وغيرهم .
انظر: التقييد والإيضاح ص33 والنكت على ابن الصلاح ص 99 وتغليق التعليق على صحيح مسلم ص 61 . 
وقال ابن الصلاح في صيانة مسلم ص 1221: -بعد أن ذكر المواضع المعلقة - وذكر أبو علي الجياني فيما عندنا من كتابه حديث ابن عمر : " أرأيتكم ليلتكم هذه " المذكور في الفضائل ، وقد كرره مرة فيسقط من هذا العدد ، والحديث الثاني لكون الجلودي رواه عن مسلم موصولاً ، وروايته هي المعتمدة المشهورة ، فهي إذن اثنا عشر لا أربعة عشر .
 وذكرَ مثلَ كلامِ ابنِ الصلاحِ النوويُ ، والحافظُ ابنُ حجرٍ . انظر : النكت على ابن الصلاح ص 99 . 
وقال ابن حجر في النكت ص 103 – بعد أن ذكر المعلقات في صحيح مسلم - : وقد عثرت على شيء غير هذا مما يلتحق بهذا ، وبينته فيما كتبته من النكت على شرح مسلم للنووي .اهـ. 
وقال أبو صهيب الكرمي في تحقيقه كتاب صيانة مسلم ص 1221: 
يزاد عليها أربعة تعاليق لم يذكرها ابن الصلاح ، ولا غيره ممن جمع التعاليق ثم ذكرها . 
فيصبح عدد المعلقات في صحيح مسلم ستة عشر موضعاً . والله أعلم. 

وهذه أنواعها ، ومواضعها:  
1- ما علقه ووصله في صحيحه، وهي خمسة أحاديث : رقم (630) (208) و (1558) (21) و (1691) (16) و (1855) (66) و (2537) (217) . 
2- ما علقه هو ووصله غيره ، وهي خمسة أحاديث: رقم (369) (114) و (590) (134) و(595) (142) و(1780) (84) و (1802) (124).
3- ما أبهم فيه شيخه وهي ستة أحاديث: رقم (599) (148) و (974) (103) و (1557) (19) و(1605) (130) و(2669) (6) و (2288 ) (24) . 
ولا يخفى أن في تسمية النوع الأخير معلقا كلام معروف.

وهذه مواضعها بالتفصيل:
1-(3) كتاب الحيض . (28) باب التيمم رقم (369) (114) ص 161 . 
2-(5) كتاب المساجد (25) باب ما يستعاذ منه في الصلاة رقم ( 590) (134) ص 235 . 
3-(5) كتاب المساجد (26) باب استحباب الذكر بعد الصلاة وبيان صفته (595) (142) ص 237 . 
4-(5) كتاب المساجد (27) في باب ما يقال بين تكبيرة الإحرام والقراءة رقم (599) (148) ص 238 . 
5-(5) كتاب المساجد (36) باب الدليل لمن قال الصلاة الوسطى هي صلاة العصر رقم (630) ( 208) ص 249 . 
6-(11) كتاب الجنائز (35) باب ما يقال عند دخول القبور والدعاء لأهلها رقم (974) (103) ص 376 . 
7-(22) كتاب المساقاة (4) باب استحباب الوضع من الدين رقم ( 1557) (19) ص 636 . 
8-(22) كتاب المساقاة (4) باب استحباب الوضع من الدين رقم (1558) (21) ص 637 . 
9-(22) كتاب المساقاة (26) باب تحريم الاحتكار في الأقوات رقم (1605) (130) ص 655 . 
10-(29) كتاب الحدود (5) باب من اعترف على نفسه بالزنى رقم (1691) (16) ص 702 . 
11-(32) كتاب الجهاد والسير (31) باب فتح مكة رقم (1780) (84) ص 740 . 
12-(32) كتاب الجهاد والسير (43) باب غزوة خيبر رقم (1802) (124) ص 750 . 
13-(33) كتاب الإمارة ( 17) باب خيار الأئمة وشرارهم رقم (1855) (66) ص 775 . 
14- (43) كتاب الفضائل (8) باب إذا أراد الله تعالى رحمة أمة قبض نبيها قلبها رقم (2288) (24) ص 939 . 
15-(44) كتاب فضائل الصحابة (53) باب قوله r لا تأتي مائة سنة وعلى الأرض نفس منفوسة اليوم رقم (2537) ( 217) ص 1025 . 
16-(47) كتاب العلم (3) باب أتباع سنن اليهود والنصارى رقم (2669) (6) ص 1071 .


وقد خدم المعلقات في صحيح مسلم : المحدث الرشيد العطار ـ وسيأتي ذكر كتابه بعد هذا ـ ، و الدكتور محمد طوالبة في كتابه "الإمام مسلم ومنهجه في صحيحه" ص275، والشيخ علي حسن في رسالة "تغليق التعليق على صحيح مسلم" ، فجزاهم الله خيرا.
 وإن كان هذا النوع لم يأتي في الصحيح لغرض الاحتجاج ، و العمل ، بل لأغراض أخرى مختلفة منها: 
بيان العلة أحيانا ، أو الاستشهاد ، أو المتابعات .. الخ ، وانظر: ما قال العلماء عنها بالتفصيل في مواضعها . 

 المطلب الثالث: المنقطع في صحيح مسلم : 
وقع في صحيح مسلم عدد من الأحاديث المنقطعة (بالمعنى العام) ، التي رواها في المتابعات والشواهد ، أو ليبين الاختلاف الواقع في الرواية .. ونحوها من الأغراض ..
وعِدتُها بالمعلق المذكور سابقا (70) حديثا ، حسب ما في كتاب "غرر الفوائد" ، وهذه ليست من مقصود الصحيح .. 
وقد خدمها ، ووصلها الحافظ رشيد الدين العطار النابلسي في كتابه "غرر الفوائد المجموعة في بيان ما وقع في صحيح مسلم من الأحاديث المقطوعة" .. وهو مطبوع أكثر من مرة من أحسنها التي بتحقيق: الشيخ د. سعد الحميد. 
والتي بتحقيق: صلاح الأمين محمد أحمد بلال .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

المطلب الرابع : روايته عن بعض الضعفاء والمتكلم فيهم :
أنكر الإمام أبو زرعة الرازي على مسلم ، رواية في كتاب الصحيح عن أسباط بن نصر ، وقطن بن نسير وأحمد بن عيسى .
فما هو جواب مسلم ؟ 
قال الإمام مسلم : أدخلت من حديث أسباط ، وقطن ، وأحمد ما قد رواه الثقات عن شيوخهم ؛ إلا أنه ربما وقع إليّ عنهم بارتفاع ، ويكون عندي من رواية من هو أوثق منهم بنزول ، فاقتصر على أولئك ، وأصل الحديث معروف من رواية الثقات . 
انظر:سؤالات البرذعي لأبي زرعة الرازي 2/674 ، وتأريخ بغداد 4/272 باختصار .
وبنحو هذا أجاب عن روايته عن حفص بن ميسرة . انظر: فتح المغيث 1/306 .
انظر مثلا لذلك حديث أبي سعيد الخدري الطويل في الرؤية رواه مسلم (183) وهو من خماسياته ، ورواه البخاري (7439) وهو من سباعياته . 

وفي زاد المعاد 1/364: قال ابن القطان وعيب على مسلم إخراج حديثه ـ يعني مطر الوراق ـ ، وتعقبه ابن القيم : ولا عيب على مسلم في إخراج حديثه لأنه ينتقي من أحاديث هذا الضرب ما يعلم أنه حفظه كما يطرح من أحاديث الثقة ما يعلم أنه غلط فيه .
فغلط في هذا المقام من استدرك عليه إخراج جميع حديث الثقة ، ومن ضعف جميع حديث سيىء الحفظ ،
فالأولى: طريقة الحاكم ، وأمثاله .
والثانية: طريقة أبي محمد بن حزم ، وأشكاله ، وطريقة مسلم هي طريقة أئمة هذا الشأن ، والله المستعان.
وينظر جواب العلماء عن ذلك في "صيانة مسلم" لابن الصلاح ص1224، وشرح مسلم للنووي 1/143 .

المطلب الخامس: عدم اشتراطه العلم بالسماع في المعنعن بين المتعاصرين : 
بدأ الإمام مسلم في مقدمة صحيحه في التنظير لهذا القول ، والاستدلال له ؛ بل حكى الإجماع على مذهبه هذا ، وقال عن قول مخالفه بأنه قول: مبتدع مخترع ، لم يسبقه إليه أحد من أهل العلم .. و هذه المسألة وقع فيها خلاف مشهور .. لا يكاد يخلو منه كتاب من كتب المصطلح . 
بل أفردت فيه مؤلفات مثل: كتاب " السنن الأبين والمورد الأمعن في المحاكمة بين الإمامين في السند المعنعن" لأبي عبد الله بن رشيد الفهري ، ففيه بيان للمسألة وتوضيح لحجج الفريقين ..
وللعلامة المعلمي بحث ماتع في اشتراط اللقاء جعله عبارة عن مناظرة بين من يرى مذهب البخاري [المنسوب إليه] ، ومن يرى مذهب مسلم ، وهي جديرة بالإطلاع ، وهي مطبوعة مع سلسلة رسائل المعلمي (7-9) وعنوان الكتاب "عمارة القبور" ، ذكرها المحقق في الحاشية ص 239 -251 ، عند ذكر المؤلف تلخيصا لها في كتابه عمارة القبور ص233-239 .
وكتاب "موقف الإمامين البخاري ومسلم من اشتراط اللقيا والسماع في السند المعنعن بين المتعاصرين" . للشيخ خالد الدريس
وللشيخ الشريف حاتم العوني كتاب "إجماع المحدثين في عدم اشتراط العلم بالسماع في الحديث المعنعن بين المتعاصرين" 
وبحثها الشيخ المحدث حمزة المليباري في كتابه "علوم الحديث " ص45 ، وأثنى على كتاب الشيخ حاتم العوني .
قلتُ: وكتاب الشيخ حاتم العوني أمثل ما كتب في المسألة . والله أعلم.

وكل هذه الأمور المذكورة لا تؤثر على الكتاب ، وسيأتي قريبا ثناء العلماء على كتابه .

المبحث الرابع عشر:
كتب ، وبحوث أخذت من الصحيح ، أو كتبت حوله:
المطلب الأول: الموقوفات في صحيح مسلم : 
جمع الحافظ ابن حجر الموقوفات في صحيح مسلم في جزء سماه :
"الوقوف على ما في صحيح مسلم من الموقوف" قال في ص 23: فهذه أحاديث موقوفة ، ومقطوعة تتبعتها من صحيح مسلم ، وقع أكثرها ضمن أحاديث مرفوعة ، وهي في الكتاب المذكور كثيرة لكني لم أتعرض منها إلى ما يتقوم الحديث المرفوع به ، أو يتقوم بالحديث ـ ثم ذكر أمثلة ـ كقول عوف بن مالك : فلقد رأيت بعض أولئك النفر يسقط سوط أحدهم فلا يسأل أحدا يناوله ـ إلى أن قال ـ وذكرت ما يستقل بنفسه ، ولو كان له تعلق بالحديث ، وكان الحامل على جمع هذه الأحاديث أنه يقع في بعض مجالس الحديث قول أبي عمرو بن الصلاح في علوم الحديث : إنه ليس في صحيح مسلم بعد الخطبة ، والمقدمة إلا الحديث المرفوع الصرف غير الممزوج بالموقوفات ، واستدرك بعض من تأخر عن ابن الصلاح عليه بأنه قد وقع في مسلم شيء من الموقوفات على بعض التابعين وهو قول يحيى بن أبي كثير: لا يستطاع العلم براحة الجسد ، وظن بعض من شاهدناه أنه ليس لي في صحيح مسلم غير هذا الموضع ، فتتبعت ذلك من الصحيح ، ووقع لي فيه مثل أثر يحيى بن أبي كثير ، كقول عروة : لا تقل كسفت الشمس ، وغير ذلك..اهـ. 
وعددها في كتابه 165 ، وذكرتْ محققة الجزء أم عبد الله بنت محروس مواضع عديدة غير التي ذكر ، وللكتاب طبعة أخرى بتحقيق: عبد الله الليثي.

المطلب الثاني : العوالي في صحيح مسلم :
قال السخاوي في غنية المحتاج ص39: أعلى ما عنده الرباعيات ، وأدناه التساعيات . 
وهذا مثال للرباعي : قال مسلم حدثنا يحيى بن يحيى التميمي (1) قال قرأت على مالك (2) عن نافع (3) عن عبد الله بن عمر(4) أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " رأى بصاقا في جدار القبلة ، فحكه ، ثم أقبل على الناس ، فقال: إذا كان أحدكم يصلي فلا يبصق قبل وجهه فإن الله قبل وجهه إذا صلى". 
وهذا مثال للتساعي: حدثنا محمد بن المثنى (1) ، ومحمد بن بشار(1) قالا حدثنا محمد بن جعفر (2) حدثنا شعبة (3) ح وحدثنا أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة (1) واللفظ له حدثنا غندر(2) عن شعبة (3) عن قتادة (4) عن عزرة (5) عن الحسن العرني (6) عن يحيى بن الجزار (7) عن عبد الرحمن بن أبي ليلى (8) عن أبي بن كعب (9) في قوله عز وجل (ولنذيقنهم من العذاب الأدنى دون العذاب الأكبر) قال: مصائب الدنيا ، والروم ، والبطشة ، أو الدخان ـ شعبة الشاك في : ـ البطشة أو الدخان ".

وقال الذهبي في سير أعلام النبلاء 12/568 : ليس في صحيح مسلم من العوالي إلا ما قل ، كالقعنبي عن أفلح بن حميد ، ثم حديث حماد بن سلمة ، وهمام ، ومالك ، والليث ، وليس في الكتاب حديث عال لشعبة ، ولا للثوري ، ولا لإسرائيل ، وهو كتاب نفيس كامل في معناه فلما رآه الحفاظ أعجبوا به ولم يسمعوه لنزوله ، فعمدوا إلى أحاديث الكتاب ، فساقوها من مروياتهم عالية بدرجة ، وبدرجتين ، ونحو ذلك حتى أتوا على الجميع هكذا وسموه "المستخرج على صحيح مسلم " .
وللقاسم بن يوسف التجيبي ستون حديثا انتقاها من رباعيات مسلم العوالي ، وقرأها على بعض شيوخه .
انظر: برنامجه ص 87و88 .
وللحافط ابن حجر كتابا انتقى فيه أربعين حديثا من عوالي مسلم قال ص65: 
فهذه أربعون حديثا انتقيتها من صحيح مسلم بن الحجاج هي من العزيز الذي علا مسلم البخاري برجل في كل إسناد منها، و إما أن يروي مسلم عن رجل حديثا ، ويكون البخاري قد روى ذلك الحديث بعينه بواسطه بينه وبينه ، وإما أن يتفق معه في الشيخ الثالث للبخاري ، وهو الثاني له ، أو يتفق معه في الرابع ، وهو الثالث له ، وعلى هذا نظير ذلك كله أكثر هذه الأربعين . 
وطبع الكتاب باسم "عوالي الإمام مسلم" وحققه محمد المجذوب ، وطبع باسم "عوالي مسلم أربعون حدثا منتقاة من صحيح مسلم حققه كمال الحوت.
وقد شرح هذه العوالي الشيخ صالح الونيان ، وشرحه مطبوع في مجلد .
وقال الشوكاني في إتحاف الأكابر ص171: .. [بعد أن سرد مجموعة من أسانيده لصحيح مسلم وساق حديثا من رباعياته ثم قال] : فهذا الحديث من رباعيات مسلم ، فيكون بيني وبين النبي صلى الله عليه ، وآله وسلم على أعلى الطرق عشرون رجلا ، وما أغرب هذا التفاوت بين صحيح البخاري ، وصحيح مسلم ! كون بيني ، وبين البخاري في أعلى الطرق عشرة ، وبيني وبين مسلم في أعلى الطرق خمسة عشر ، والحال أن مسلما تلميذ البخاري، وخريجه .اهـ.
قلتُ: هذا على تقدير صحة الأسانيد إلى البخاري بهذا العدد !

المطلب الثالث : المبهمات في صحيح مسلم : 
عني ببيان المبهمات في صحيح مسلم الشيخ سبط ابن العجمي في كتابه "تنبيه المعلم بمبهمات صحيح مسلم" ، وهو مطبوع بتحقيق الشيخ مشهور سلمان .
ومن أجمع الكتب في المبهمات كتاب "المستفاد من مبهمات المتن والإسناد" لأبي زرعة العراقي لكنه ليس مختصا بصحيح مسلم وحده ، بل هو عام ، وهو مرتب على الأبواب.

المطلب الرابع: 
البلاغة في صحيح مسلم : 
للدكتور عبد الباري طه حسين كتاب "أثر التشبيه في تصوير المعنى قراءة في صحيح مسلم" ، وهذا يصح أن يذكر مع الشروح ، فهو استخرج مجموعة من الأحاديث وبين ما فيها من تشبيه ، ومعاني .

المطلب الخامس :
الأحاديث التي ذكرها مسلم في مقدمة صحيحه مستشهدا بها في بحث اشترط العلم باللقاء ، هذا عنوان بحث للعلامة عبد الرحمن المعلمي فقد خرج هذه الأحاديث ، وتكلم عليها وبين ثبوت السماع في بعضها .
طبع أكثر من طبعة إحداها عن نسخة بخط المؤلف ضمن سلسلة رسائل المعلمي (7-9) ص334 . 

المطلب السادس :
زوائد مسلم على البخاري :
جمع الشيخ عبد الله العبيلان زوائد مسلم على البخاري في كتاب سماه "إرشاد الساري إلى أفراد مسلم عن البخاري" ، وقد حذف الأسانيد واقصر على الراوي الأعلى ، و المتن ، واعتمد تبويب النووي. 
وقد طبع في مجلد ، ثم طبع مرة ثانية في مجلدين مع شيء من التصويبات للمحدث الألباني .. 

المطلب السابع: 
الجمع بين أحاديثه ، وأحاديث صحيح البخاري:
عني بجمع أحاديث الصحيحين جمع من العلماء ، فحذفوا الأسانيد والمكررات ، ورتبوا أحاديث الكتابين ...
من تلك الكتب:
الجمع بين الصحيحين لعبد الحق الإشبيلي ، والجمع بين الصحيحين للحميدي ـ ورتبه على المسانيد ـ ، وحديثاً : مسند الصحيحين لعبد الحق الهاشمي ـ ترتبه كالذي قبله ـ ، والجمع بين الصحيحين لصالح الشامي ، والجمع بين الصحيحين ليحيى اليحيى . وهذه كلها مطبوعة ، وإن كان الأخير تداوله محدد فلم يطبع طبعة تجارية.
و للشيخ صالح الشقيق كتاب مختصر اسمه " الموثق " جمع فيه أحاديث الأحكام من الصحيحين ، معظمه من أحاديث بلوغ المرام. 
وجمع أحاديث الصحيحين مع أحاديث سنن أبي داود والترمذي والنسائي والموطأ : رزين العبدري في تجريد الأصول ، وابن الأثير في جامع الأصول .. وغيرها انظر الرسالة المستطرفة ص173 .
وهناك كتب جمعت المتفق عليه فقط : ككتاب "عمدة الأحكام" للحافظ عبد الغني بن عبد الواحد المقدسي ، وهو مختصر في أحاديث الأحكام من الصحيحين ، وهو من أشهر الكتب. 
وكتاب "زاد المسلم فيما اتفق عليه البخاري ومسلم" جمع وشرح: محمد حبيب الله الجكني الشنقيطي ، ورتبه على حروف المعجم ، واقتصر على الأحاديث القولية ، والأحاديث المصدرة بـ(كان) من شمائله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، والمصدرة بـ(نهى)، وعدة أحاديثه 1368 حديثا ، وطبع في خمسة مجلدات . 
وكتاب "اللؤلؤ والمرجان" للأستاذ محمد فؤاد عبد الباقي جمع فيه الأحاديث المتفق عليها ، ورتبها على الأبواب حسب ترتيب صحيح مسلم ، وعدة أحاديثه حسب ما ذكر في المقدمة (2006) أحاديث ، ولكن آخر حديث في الكتاب رقمه (1906) أحاديث ! ، وطبع في ثلاثة أجزاء .
هذا ما يتعلق بالمتون .

المطلب الثامن :
عناية العلماء برجال صحيح مسلم:
للعلماء عناية فائقة برجال صحيح مسلم إما مفردا ككتاب ابن منجويه ، أو مع رجال البخاري ككتاب الحاكم ، وأبي الفضل ابن طاهر ، ولأبي علي الغساني حول بعض أمور رجاله: تقييد المهمل وتمييز المشكل .

أو جمعها مع رجال كتب أخرى كالكمال لعبد الغني المقدسي جمع فيه رجال الكتب الستة .. ، وفروعه كتهذيب الكمال للمزي ثم كتابَي الذهبي ، وإكمال مغلطاي ، وكتابَي ابن حجر ، وخلاصة الخزرجي ، ورجال الصحيحين وأبي داود والترمذي لبعض المغاربة سماه " زهرة المتعلمين في أسماء مشاهير المحدثين" وقد ذكر عدة ما لكل منهم عند من أخرج له ، وأظنه اقتصر فيه على شيوخهم ، قال هذا الأخير ابن حجر في تعجيل المنفعة ص 7 ، قلت:ونقل عنه في التهذيب كثيرا ، وقبله مغلطاي في إكماله. وغيرها من الكتب.

ومن الكتب المؤلفة ، والخدمات لهذه الكتاب:
أمور التخريج : كالفهارس المتنوعة الكثيرة عليه [سيأتي ذكرها] ، وأطرافه مع غيره كتحفة الأشراف لأطراف الكتب الستة للمزي ، ولابن طاهر، وأطراف الصحيحين لأبي مسعود الدمشقي ، ولخلف الواسطي ، وابن الحداد ، وغيرها ، 
وكذا المعاجم في التخريج: كالمعجم المفهرس ، ومفتاح كنوز السنة ، والمسند الجامع ... وغيرها من الجهود الكثيرة التي تخدم الصحيح .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

المبحث الخامس عشر : 
ميزات كتاب الجامع الصحيح لمسلم : 
أنه مرتب على طريقة الكتب ، والأبواب الفقهية ، وأنه خاص بالأحاديث الصحيحة ، ووجود المقدمة المفيدة في علوم الحديث ، وحسن الترتيب ، وجمع الطرق ، وسردها في مكان واحد ، وجودة السياق ، والمحافظة على أداء الألفاظ كما هي من غير تقطيع ، ولا رواية بمعنى ، ومحافظته على صيغ الأداء ، وغيرها مما سأنقله عن بعض العلماء في الثناء عليه .

المبحث السادس عشر:
ثناء العلماء على الكتاب:
قال ابن الصلاح في صيانة مسلم ص1217ـ بتصرف ـ : هذا الكتاب ثاني كتاب صنف في صحيح الحديث ، ووسم به ، ووضع له خاصة سبق البخاري إلى ذلك ، وصلى مسلم ، ثم لم يلحقهما لاحق ، وكتاباهما أصح ما صنفه المصنفون ... روينا عن مسلم رضي الله عنه قال صنفت هذا المسند الصحيح من ثلاثمائة ألف حديث مسموعة ، وبلغنا عن مكي بن عبدان ، وهو أحد حفاظ نيسابور قال: سمعت مسلم بن الحجاج يقول: لو أن أهل الحديث يكتبون مائتي سنة الحديث فمدارهم على هذا المسند ـ يعني مسنده الصحيح ـ ... 
وقال أبو علي الحسين بن علي النيسابوري : ما تحت أديم السماء أصح من كتاب مسلم بن الحجاج في علم الحديث.
 ووافقه على ذلك بعض شيوخ المغرب ، ومنهم: ابن حزم.  
انظر: تاريخ بغداد 13/101 ، وتاريخ دمشق 58/92 ، وشرح النووي لمسلم 1/128 ، والنكت ص62 ، وبرنامج التجيبي ص93 .
وقال ابن الصلاح أيضا ص1222: جميع ما حكم مسلم بصحته من هذا الكتاب ؛ فهو مقطوع بصحته ، والعلم النظري حاصل بصحته في نفس الأمر ، ... وذلك لأن الأمة تلقت ذلك بالقبول سوى من لا يعتد بخلافه ، ووفاقه في الإجماع.
وقال النووي شرحه على مسلم 1/122: ومن حقق نظره في صحيح مسلم رحمه الله واطلع على ما أورده في أسانيده ، وترتيبه وحسن سياقته ، وبديع طريقته من نفائس التحقيق ، وجواهر التدقيق ، وأنواع الورع ، والاحتياط والتحري في الرواية ، وتلخيص الطرق ، واختصارها وضبط متفرقها ، وانتشارها ، وكثرة إطلاعه ، واتساع روايته ، وغير ذلك مما فيه من المحاسن والأعجوبات ، واللطائف الظاهرات ، والخفيات علم أنه إمام لا يلحقه من بعد عصره ، وقل من يساويه بل يدانيه من أهل وقته ودهره ، وذلك فضل الله يؤتيه من يشاء والله ذو الفضل العظيم.
وقال أيضا 1/128-129: اتفق العلماء ـ رحمهم الله ـ على أن أصح الكتب بعد القرآن العزيز الصحيحان البخاري ، ومسلم وتلقتهما الأمة بالقبول.. ـ إلى أن قال ـ وقد انفرد مسلم بفائدة حسنه ، وهي كونه أسهل متناولا ، من حيث أنه جعل لكل حديث موضعا واحدا يليق به جمع فيه طرقه التي ارتضاها ، وأورد فيه أسانيده المتعددة ، وألفاظه المختلفة ، فيسهل على الطالب النظر في وجهه ، واستثمارها ويحصل له الثقة بجميع ما أورده مسلم من طرقه .
وقال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في مجموع الفتاوي20/321: .. فإن الذي اتفق عليه أهل العلم أنه ليس بعد القرآن كتاب أصح من كتاب البخاري ، ومسلم ، وإنما كان هذان الكتابان كذلك ؛ لأنه جرد فيهما الحديث الصحيح.
وقال في الفتاوي 18/74: وأما كتب الحديث المعروفة مثل البخاري ومسلم ، فليس تحت أديم السماء كتاب أصح من البخاري ومسلم بعد القرآن .
وقال الذهبي في سير أعلام النبلاء 12/568 : وهو كتاب نفيس كامل في معناه .
وقال ابن القيم في الصواعق المرسلة 2/655 : وأهل الحديث متفقون على أحاديث الصحيحين وإن تنازعوا في أحاديث يسيرة منها جدا ، وهم متفقون على لفظها ، ومعناها كما اتفق المسلمون على لفظ القرآن ومعناه.

وقال ابن حجر في تهذيب التهذيب 10/114: حصل لمسلم في كتابه حظ عظيم مفرط لم يحصل لأحد مثله ، بحيث أن بعض الناس كان يفضله على صحيح محمد بن إسماعيل ، وذلك لما اختص به من جمع الطرق ، وجودة السياق ، والمحافظة على أداء الألفاظ كما هي من غير تقطيع ، ولا رواية بمعنى ، وقد نسج على منواله خلق عن النيسابوريين فلم يبلغوا شأوه وحفظت منهم أكثر من عشرين إماما ممن صنف المستخرج على مسلم فسبحان المعطي الوهاب.
وقال ولي الله الدهلوي في كتابه الإنصاف في بيان سبب الاختلاف ص292ـ المطبوع ضمن مجموعة الرسائل الكمالية رقم (4) ـ : توخى تجريد الصحاح المجمع عليها بين المحدثين المتصلة المرفوعة مما يستنبط منه السنة ، وأراد تقريبها إلى الأذهان ، وتسهيل الاستنباط منها ، فرتب ترتيبا جيدا ، وجمع طرق كل حديث في موضع واحد ليتضح اختلاف المتون ، وتشعب الأسانيد أصرح ما يكون ، وجمع بين المختلفات ، فلم يدع لمن  له معرفة بلسان العرب عذرا في الإعراض عن السنة إلى غيرها .

المبحث السابع عشر:
هل خرج مسلم كل الأحاديث الصحيحة ؟ 
لما عاتبَ أبو زرعة وابنُ واره مسلماً على تسمية كتابه بالصحيح ، وأنه قد يحتجُ أهلُ البدع على أن ما ليس في كتابه ليس بصحيح كان جوابه : 
إنما أخرجت هذا الكتاب ، وقلتُ: هو صحاح ، ولم أقل إن ما لم أخرجه من الحديث في هذا الكتاب ضعيف ، ولكني إنما أخرجت هذا من الحديث الصحيح ليكون مجموعا عندي ، وعند من يكتبه عني ، فلا يرتاب في صحتها ، ولم أقل إن ما سواه ضعيف. 
سؤالات البرذعي لأبي زرعة الرازي 2/674 ، وصيانة مسلم ص1225 ، وشرح مسلم للنووي 1/144.
وقال مسلم في صحيحه 2/15: ليس كل شيء عندي صحيح وضعته ها هنا، إنما وضعت ها هنا ما أجمعوا عليه. 
قلتُ: وحصل بتأليف الإمام مسلم لصحيحه نفع عظيم لهذه الأمة ، فجزاه الله خيرا .

المبحث الثامن عشر:
الموازنة بين الصحيحين: 
اختلف العلماء في المقدم من الكتابين فالجمهور على ترجيح البخاري ؛ لعدة أمور ، وخالفهم أبو علي النيسابوري ، وابن حزم ، وغيرهم من علماء المغرب فقدموا مسلما ـ على خلاف أيضا في توجيه كلامهم ـ 
قال الحافظ العراقي :
أَوَّلُ مَنْ صَنَّفَ في الصَّحِيْحِ   *** مُحَمَّدٌ وَخُصَّ بِالتّرْجِيْحِ
وَمُسْلِمٌ بَعْدُ ، وَبَعْضُ الغَرْبِ مَعْ *** أَبِي عَلِيٍّ فَضَّلُوا ذَا لَوْ نَفَعْوقال الحافظ ابن الديبع ـ كما في الحطة ص169 ـ : 
تنازع قوم في البخاري ومسلم ** لدي وقالوا أي ذين يقدمُ
فقلت لقد فاق البخاري صحة ** كما فاق في حسن الصناعة مسلمُوالغرض هنا الإشارة ، ومن أراد التفصيل فلينظر :
 هدي الساري لابن حجر 1/10 ، والنكت على ابن الصلاح له أيضا ص62: فهناك كلام نفيس جدا في التفضيل ، والموازنة بين الصحيحين . وينظر: فتاوى ابن تيمية 20/321 .

المبحث التاسع عشر:
شروح صحيح مسلم :
لَقِيَ كتاب مسلم عناية من العلماء ـ وإن لم تكن كالعناية بأخيه صحيح البخاري ـ فشرح صحيح مسلم بشروح كثيرة طبع وهي:
1ـ المعلم بفوائد مسلم/تأليف المازري ت536 هـ / تحقيق الشاذلي النيفر/ الناشر دار الغرب الإسلامي / 3 مجلدات .
2ـ إكمال المعلم / تأليف القاضي عياض ت 544 هـ /تحقيق يحيى إسماعيل/ الناشر دار الوفاء / في 9 مجلدات وطبع أيضا في مطبعة السعادة ومعه مكمل إكمال الإكمال.
3ـ صيانة صحيح مسلم من الإخلال والغلط .. / تأليف ابن الصلاح ت 642 هـ / تحقيق موفق عبد القادر / الناشر دار الغرب الإسلامي / في مجلد. وطبع مع الصحيح في بيت الأفكار الدولية. وهو شرح لكتاب الإيمان من صحيح مسلم.
4ـ المفهم شرح تلخيص صحيح مسلم / تأليف أبي العباس القرطبي ت656 هـ / تحقيق محيي الدين مستو وجماعة / الناشر دار ابن كثير/ في 7 مجلدات ، وقد طبع في دار الكتاب المصري بتحقيق الحسني أبو الفرجة في 3 مجلدات ، وحقق في قسم السنة بجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية.
5ـ المنهاج شرح صحيح مسلم بن الحجاج/ تأليف النووي ت 676 هـ / طبع عدة طبعات من أحسنها طبعة دار المعرفة / تحقيق خليل مأمون شيحا في 10 مجلدات.
6ـ إكمال إكمال المعلم / تأليف الأبي ت 728 هـ / طبع ومعه :
7ـ مكمل إكمال المعلم للسنوسي ت892 هـ / الناشر مطبعة السعادة / في 7 مجلدات وطبعا أيضا في دار الكتب العلمية في 9 مجلدات .
8ـ الديباج على صحيح مسلم بن الحجاج/ تأليف السيوطي ت 911 هـ / تحقيق أبي إسحاق الحويني / الناشر دار عفان / في 6 مجلدات ، وطبع في عام 1299هـ في المطبعة الوهبية بتحقيق بديع السيد اللحام في مجلدين .
9ـ حاشية على صحيح مسلم / تأليف السندي ت1136 هـ/ طبعت في باكستان.
10ـ وشي الديباج على صحيح مسلم بن الحجاج/ تأليف علي بن سليمان البجمعوي ت1298 هـ / الناشر المطبعة الوهبية في مجلد ، وهو مختصر الديباج للسيوطي.
11ـ السراج الوهاج من كشف مطالب صحيح مسلم بن الحجاج/ تأليف صديق خان القنوجي ت 1307هـ/ الناشر المطبع الصديقي عام 1302هـ في مجلدين ، وطبع في وزارة الشؤون الإسلامية بدولة قطر طبعة خيرية /في 13 مجلد وهو شرح لمختصر صحيح مسلم للمنذري .توجد منه نسخة في مكتبة جامعة الإمام ونسخة في مكتبة الملك عبد العزيز.
12ـ الحل المفهم لصحيح مسلم / من إفادات الشيخ رشيد الكنكوهي الأنصاري ت 1323هـ / طبع الجزء الأول منه عام 1403هـ بتعليق محمد زكريا الكاندهلوي في كراتشي باكستان. 
13ـ فتح الملهم بشرح صحيح مسلم / تأليف شبير العثماني ت1369 هـ / الناشر المكتبة الرشيدية / في 3 مجلدات وصل إلى كتاب الرضاع.
14ـ تكملة فتح الملهم بشرح صحيح مسلم /تأليف محمد تقي العثماني / الناشر مكتبة دار العلوم / في 6 مجلدات .
15ـ فتح المنعم شرح صحيح مسلم /تأليف موسى شاهين لاشين /الناشر مؤسسة عز الدين / في 5 مجلدات.
16ـ المعلم بشرح المختار من صحيح مسلم / تأليف محمد محمد السماحي من علماء الأزهر / شرح فيه 18 حديثا مختارة من صحيح مسلم .
17ـ منة المنعم شرح صحيح مسلم / تأليف الشيخ صفي الرحمن المباركفوري / الناشر دار السلام عام 1421هـ / في 4 مجلدات .
 18-شرح عوالي مسلم / تأليف :صالح بن محمد الونيان/ الناشر: دار المسلم للنشر والتوزيع - الرياض - السعودية.
19- المفصح المفهم والموضح الملهم لمعاني صحيح مسلم / تأليف محمد بن يحيى بن هشام الأنصاري ت646هـ/ تحقيق وليد حسين/طبع دار الفاروق الحديثة 1423هـ في مجلد.
20- البحر الحيط الثجاج في شرح صحيح مسلم بن الحجاج - للشيخ علي بن آدم بن موسي الإتيوبي.
21- التعليق على صحيح مسلم للشيخ محمد العثيمين بعناية : د. عمر المقبل.

وأما الشروح غير المطبوعة فكثيرة ولعل المطبوع أهمها.

المبحث العشرون عشر :
مختصرات صحيح مسلم : 
اختصر صحيح مسلم جمع من العلماء ، ومن أشهر هذه المختصرات : 
تلخيص صحيح مسلم للحافظ أبي العباس القرطبي ، وعمل على تلخيصه شرحا حافلا بالفوائد ، وقد طبع التلخيص مفردا بتحقيق رفعت فوزي ، وأحمد الخولي ، وطبع مع الشرح بتحقيق محيي الدين مستو ، وأصحابه ، وهو محقق في رسائل دكتوراه في جامعة الإمام لكنها حبيسة الأدراج !.
ومختصر صحيح مسلم للحافظ زكي الدين المنذري .وهو مطبوع بتحقيق المحدث الألباني ، وطبع طبعة أخرى .
واختصر مختصر المنذري عبد اللطيف أحمد يوسف وسماه "تحفة المسلم من صحيح مسلم".

المبحث الحادي العشرون:
المستخرجات على صحيح مسلم :
قال السيوطي في تدريب الراوي 1/111 في كلامه على المستخرجات:
 ولأبي عوانة الإسفراييني ، ولأبي جعفر بن حمدان ، ولأبي بكر محمد رجاء النيسابوري ، ولأبي بكر الجوزقي ، ولأبي حامد الشاركي ، ولأبي الوليد حسان بن محمد القرشي ، ولأبي عمران موسى بن العباس الجويني ، ولأبي النصر الطوسي ، ولأبي سعيد بن أبي عثمان الحيري [مستخرج] على مسلم . 
ولأبي نعيم الأصبهاني ، وأبي عبد الله بن الأخرم ، وأبي ذر الهروي ، وأبي محمد الخلال ، وأبي علي الماسرجي ، وأبي مسعود سليمان بن إبراهيم الأصبهاني ، وأبي بكر اليزدي [مستخرج] على كل منهما [البخاري ومسلم]. 
وقال الذهبي في سير أعلام النبلاء 12/568 [مبينا سببا من أسباب الاستخراج على صحيح مسلم] : وهو كتاب نفيس كامل في معناه ، فلما رآه الحفاظ أعجبوا به ، ولم يسمعوه لنزوله ، فعمدوا إلى أحاديث الكتاب فساقوها من مروياتهم عالية بدرجة ، وبدرجتين ونحو ذلك حتى أتوا على الجميع هكذا وسموه " المستخرج على صحيح مسلم " اهـ .
وقال السخاوي في غنية المحتاج ص57-58: أول من استخرج على مسلم أبو الفضل أحمد بن سلمة ، وقد شارك مسلم في كثير من شيوخه ، فقد كان رفيقه في الرحلة ، ويظهر أن مراد أبي عوانة حيث يورد في مستخرجه طرقا زائدة ، ويقول: عنها لم يخرجاه ، دون إرادة البخاري بذلك لأن كثيرا من تلك الطرق موجودة في صحيحه ، ويبعد خفاؤها على أبي عوانة حتى يجزم بنفيها عنه .اهـ.
قلتُ: وقد طبع من هذه المستخرجات: مستخرج أبي عوانة ولم يكمل بل إلى : كتاب اللباس .
 ومستخرج أبي نعيم على صحيح مسلم ، ولم يكمل بل منه إلى: كتاب الطلاق.

المبحث الثاني والعشرون : المستدركات على صحيح مسلم :
من المعلوم أن البخاري ، ومسلما لم يستوعبا جميع الأحاديث الصحيحة ، بل جمعوا شيئا منها ، وقد نصا على ذلك ، ولذا لا يلزمهم ما أُلزِموا به ، كما فعل الإمام أبو الحسن الدارقطني في كتابه :
1- "الإلزامات" قال الدارقطني ص 64 : ذكر ما حضرني ذكره مما أخرجه البخاري ومسلم ، أو أحدهما من حديث بعض التابعين ، وتركا من حديثه شبيها به ، ولم يخرجاه ، أو من حديث نظير له من التابعين الثقات ما يلزم إخراجه على شرطهما ، ومذهبهما ..
وتبعه تلميذه الحافظ أبو عبد الله الحاكم فاستدرك عليهما في كتابه:
2- "المستدرك على الصحيحين" أحاديث كثيرة جدا ، وإن كان لم يف بشرطه .. 
وانظر كلام المعلمي على أسباب الخلل في المستدرك في التنكيل 1/457 فهو نفيس.
وللحافظ الذهبي " تلخيص لمستدرك" الحاكم عمله في شبابه ، وطبع في حاشية المستدرك في حيدر آباد عام 1335هـ ، ثم صور عنها . 
جاء في أوله 1/2: .. هذا ما لخص محمد بن أحمد بن عثمان ابن الذهبي من كتاب المستدرك على الصحيحين للحافظ أبي عبد الله الحاكم ـ رحمه الله ـ فأتى بالمتون ، وعلق الأسانيد ، وتكلم عليها . 
قلت: انظر كلاما مهما للدكتور بشار عواد في تحقيقه جامع الترمذي 1/44 عن هذا الكتاب ، وما يحصل من خطأ حوله .
قلت: وعلى كتاب الذهبي تلخيص لابن الملقن ، مطبوع في دار العاصمة بتحقيق الشيخين: عبد الله اللحيدان ، وسعد الحميد.
وللدكتور عبد الله مراد السلفي كتاب اسمه : " تعليقات على ما صححه الحاكم في المستدرك ووافقه الذهبي". مطبوع في مجلد وفيه أكثر من (1500) حديث ، ولم يتعرض ما سكتا عليه .
قال في المقدمة ص 11: والمصدر الرئيس للكلام على الرواة هو التقريب ! .
وكتاب أعده رمضان أحمد اسمه "تنبيه الواهم على ما جاء في مستدرك الحاكم" ، وأغلب مادته من مؤلفات الألباني ، واعتمد في الكلام على الرواة الميزان ، وتحرير التقريب ، وعدة أحاديثه (1571) حديثا . 
وللحافظ العراقي ، مستخرجا على مستدرك الحاكم ، وهو عبارة عن أحاديث أملاها في مجالس كثيرة ، طبع منه شيء يسير بتحقيق محمد عبد المنعم . 
ولأبي نعيم " مستدرك على صحيح مسلم" ذكره الذهبي في سير أعلام النبلاء 17/462 (إن لم يكن وهم).
ولأبي ذر الهروي "مستدرك على الصحيحين" في مجلد . ذكره الذهبي في سير أعلام النبلاء 17/559 ، وابن الملقن في الإعلام 6/352 .
وللحافظ ضياء الدين المقدسي " الأحاديث المختارة ، أو "المستخرج من الأحاديث المختارة مما لم يخرجه البخاري ومسلم ". 
وهذه الكتب مطبوعة عدا كتاب أبي ذر ، وأبي نعيم .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

المبحث الثالث والعشرون:
أعظم أصل مخطوط لصحيح لمسلم:
قال الكتاني في فهرس الفهارس 1/385: 
وبمكتبة القرويين بفاس ـ إلى الآن ـ نسخته [ابن خير] من صحيح مسلم التي قابلها مراراً ، وسمع فيها ، وأسمع بحيث يعد أعظم أصل موجود من صحيح مسلم في أفريقية ، وهو بخط الشيخ الأديب الكاتب أبي القاسم عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن عمر الأموي الإشبيلي المالكي فرغ منه سنة 573 هـ ، وعلق عليه بخط المترجم أنه عارضه بأصول ثلاثة معارضة بنسخة الحافظ أبي علي الجياني شيخ عياض ، وغيره من الأعلام ، وكتب المترجم بهامشه كثيراً من الطرر ، والفوائد ، والشرح لغريب ألفاظه ، وشروح بعض معانيه وفرغ من ذلك سنة 573 هـ أيضا. 
قال الشيخ عبد الفتاح أبو غدة في تحقيق اسمي الصحيحين ص44 ـ معلقاً على كلام الكتاني ـ : 
قد تحفظ ، وتطلق شيخنا ـ عبد الحي رحمه الله ـ في قوله عن نسخة ابن خير من صحيح مسلم  إنها (أعظم أصل موجود في أفريقية ) بل أظن أنها أعظمُ أصلٍ مطلقاً الآن لكتاب مسلم.اهـ.  
قلتُ : قد رأيتُ صورة لهذه النسخة مع الشيخ علي العمران ، لكن فيها مواضع تصويرها غير واضح .

المبحث الرابع والعشرون:
طبعات كتاب صحيح مسلم:  
المطلب الأول الطبعات القديمة : 
طبع صحيح مسلم طبعات كثيرة جدا قديمة ، وحديثة فمن الطبعات القديمة : 
فقد طبع بكلكته عام 1265هـ ثم في بولاق عام 1290هـ ثم في دهلي 1319هـ.
والآستانة 1320هـ.ثم في المطبعة الميمنية عام 1327هـ  ثم في القاهرة 1329هـ. ثم مرة أخرى في بولاق 1329هـ ثم في الآستانة في المطبعة العامرة عام 1334هـ ثم في بولاق مرة ثالثة 1344هـ ثم في القاهرة مطبعة البابي الحلبي عام 1348هـ ثم طبع بتحقيق محمد فواد عبد الباقي عام 1374هـ في دار إحياء الكتب العربية ، ثم في القاهرة في مطبعة محمد علي صبيح عام 1380هـ وغيرها .

المطلب الثاني الطبعات الحديثة : 
طبع صحيح مسلم طبعات حديثة كثيرة مفردة ، ومع الشروح : منها : 
طبعة دار المعرفة مع شرح النووي بتحقيق خليل مأمون شيحا ، وطبعة بيت الأفكار الدولية بعناية أبي صهيب الكرمي في مجلد ، وطبعة دار السلام في مجلد ، ودار المغني في مجلد ، وغيرها مما يصعب الإحاطة به . 
وطبعات كثيرة غيرها مع الشروح ، فمعظم الشروح طبع معها المتن ، وهذه الشروح بعضها قد طبع عدة طبعات. 
وهذه الطبعات القديمة معظمها لا وجود له الآن إلا في بعض المكتبات العامة ، أو عند بعض المشايخ الكبار ، وهواة جمع الكتب ، وقد يكون بعضها فَنِي .
ولعلي أشير إلى أهم هذه الطبعات ـ حسب علمي ـ ، وأكثرها انتشارا بين العلماء ، وطلبة العلم ، والتي كتب لها الانتشار والقبول ، والتي عليها العزو في المعجم المفهرس ، ومفتاح كنوز السنة ، وتحفة الأشراف ، والمسند الجامع ، وموسوعة أطراف الحديث لزغلول ، ولها يعزوا أكثر ، وأشهر المحققين .
المطلب الثالث :
أفضل طبعة مفردة لصحيح مسلم ـ مما هو متوفر موجود الآن ـ الطبعة التركية في المطبعة العامرة في أربعة مجلدات كبار وهي مقسمة إلى ثمانية أجزاء ، وكان طبعها في تركيا عام 1334هـ جاء في آخرها : مصححا ، ومحشى بقلم: محمد شكري الأنقروي ، بعد تصحيح مصححي المطبعة العامرة بمقابلات مكررة على عدة نسخ معتمدة معتبرة ، وهما: أحمد رفعت بن عثمان حلمي ، والحاج محمد عزت بن محمد عثمان .
جاء على طرتها : مصححة ومقابلة على عدة مخطوطات ونسخ معتمدة .
وهي مضبوطة بالشكل ، وفي نهاية كل جزء تصحيح للأخطاء إن وجدت ، ولو بالحركات ، وفي جوانب النسخة نقلوا تبويبات النووي ، ولهم حواشي ، وتعليقات ، وإشارات إلى فروق النسخ ويعقبونها بـ" نخـ" يعني في نسخة ، وضبط لبعض الألفاظ بالحروف..وهذه النسخة قد نالت إعجاب العلماء ، وبلغت عندهم مبلغا عظيما .
وهي التي يعزوا إليها الألباني في كتبه ، وبشار عواد وأصحابه في المسند الجامع ، وبقية أعماله ، وغيرهم . 
تنبيه: هذه الطبعة قد صورت عدة مرات في دار المعرفة ، و الجيل ، والفكر .. وغيرها فلا تغتر بالمكتوب على التجليد .
المطلب الرابع:
ومن الطبعات المتقنة للصحيح الطبعة التي جاءت هي ، وشرح النووي في حاشية إرشاد الساري المطبوعة في المطبعة الكبرى الأميرية ببولاق مصر ، فهذه الطبعة نفيسة مصححة اعتنى بها الشيخ المحقق محمد الحسيني إلا أن القراءة فيها عسرة ، ومتعبة ، فمن تشق عليه القراءة فيها ، يمكنه الاستفادة منها عند الشك ، والاشتباه .
المطلب الخامس:
ومن الطبعات الجيدة الطبعة التي مع شرح الأُبي المسمى "إكمال إكمال المعلم" المطبوع في مطبعة السعادة بمصر عام 1328هـ ، وهي كالتي قبلها في الحاشية ، وصححها ابن الشيخ حسن الفيومي إبراهيم . 
وهاتين الطبعتين لم يضبط فيهما متن الصحيح بالحركات ، والقراءة فيهما متعبة ، وشاقة ، وهي غير مخدومة بترقيم ، ولا فهارس تفصيلية ـ حسب علمي ـ ، ويندر من يعزو إليهما .
لكن ميزتها الإتقان فالقائمون عليهما ممن لهم عناية فائقة بالكتب ، ومراجعتها ، وتصحيحها قبل نزولها للأسواق ، وقد أثنى عليها بعض أهل العلم ، وعُرف بالتجربة إتقانها.
وهذه الطبعات القديمة ، وإن كانت القراءة فيها غير مريحة إلا أنها تسهل بالـمَرَانة ، فتعتاد عليها ، لأنه يسليك فيها الدقة الفائقة ، والتصحيح الذي قام عليه المشرفون على المطابع سابقا وهم من العلماء .. وليس كهؤلاء الوراقين المتاجرين بكلام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .. فبعد الصف تزج بالأسواق لئلا يخرج منافس ! فتخرج الكتب من غير مراجعة ..ولا تدقيق مليئة بالسقط ، والتحريف ... إلا ما رحم ربي.

المطلب السادس:
ومن الطبعات الجديدة ـ التي ينبغي أن تكون جيدة ـ طبعة خليل مأمون شيحا في دار المعرفة مع شرح مسلم ـ إن كان وَفَى بما وعد فإني لم أبلوها ـ فـقد ذكر في المقدمة أنه اعتمد مع النسخ الخطية على الطبعات الثلاث التي قدمتُها ، وزاد على ذلك المقابلة على تحفة الأشراف ، وقد ذكر تحت كل حديث من أخرجه من أصحاب الكتب الستة ، ويعزو إلى اسم الكتاب ، واسم الباب ، ورقم الحديث ، ويذكر رقمه في تحفة الأشراف ، وهذه مزية لهذه النسخة ، وهي أيضا مضبوطة بالشكل ، ويشير إلى فروق نسخته في الحاشية على ما في المخطوط ، أو المطبوع .
 وأيضا قد جعلها المحقق قابلة للنظر لمن أراد التخريج من المعجم المفهرس ، أو تحفة الأشراف فقد ذكر في أعلى كل صفحة من الجانب الأيمن ما يوافق عزو المعجم المفهرس بالحروف والأرقام ، وفي الجانب الأيسر ما يوافق تحفة الأشراف كذلك ، إلا أنه جعل الترقيم بحسب الأسانيد ؛ فخالف بذلك الترقيم المعتمد الذي عمله محمد فؤاد عبد الباقي والذي يعزو إلى ترقيمه كثير من العلماء ، والباحثين ، فهي متعبة من هذه الناحية . 
وقد خدمها بمجلد فيه فهارس تفصيلية مفيدة .

المطلب السابع:
ومن أشهر الطبعات ، وأكثرها انتشارا ، وتداولا بين الناس ، والتي اعتُمِد ترقيمها ، ويوافقها العزو في المعجم المفهرس ، ومفتاح كنوز السنة ، وتحفة الأشراف ـ مع اختلاف في بعض المواضع بسبب اختلافهم في تسمية الكتب ـ ، واعتمد عليها معظم الباحثين في العزو إلى أرقامها ، واعتمد عليها معظم من طبع الصحيح بعدها ،  وهي الطبعة التي حققها الأستاذ محمد فؤاد عبد الباقي ، ومن ميزات هذه الطبعة مع ما تقدم ذكره :
 أنها مضبوطة بالشكل ، ومصفوفة صفا جميلا في أربعة مجلدات ، والمجلد الخامس فهارس تفصيلية كثيرة ، ومتنوعة ، ومن ميزاتها أيضا :أن فيها نقولا فقهية ، وشرحا للغريب ، وبيانا للمعاني ، وترقيما للكتب ، والأبواب ، والأحاديث بطريقة مبتكرة بحيث يجعل رقما عاما لغير المكرر ، ورقما خاصا لكل كتاب بعد الرقم العام ..، ويُخْلي المكرر من الترقيم .
وجاء في الصفحة التي تلي الغلاف : وقف على طبعه ، وتحقيق نصوصه ، وتصحيح ، وترقيم ، وعد كتبه ، وأبوابه ، وأحاديثه ، وعلق عليه ملخص شرح النووي ، مع زيادات عن أئمة اللغة محمد فؤاد عبد الباقي.
الملاحظات على هذه الطبعة : 
لم يبين هل أخذ المتن من المطبوعات السابقة ، أو اعتمد على أصول خطية ، أو جمع بينهما ... فلا يُدرى من أين اعتمد على عمله .
ومن الملاحظات : إدخاله تبويب النووي في صلب الكتاب من غير بيان ، مما جعل كثيرا من الناس ، بل طلبة العلم يظن أن التبويب لمسلم ، فكم قيل : وبوب عليه مسلم في صحيحه بقوله : ... الخ !.
وهذا الإدخال خطأ، فلو أنه ـ رحمه الله ـ فعل كما فعل أصحاب الطبعة العامرة من جعل التبويب بالهامش لكان حسنا. 
وقال المحقق محمد فؤاد في الفهارس 5/601 : إني أكرر ، وأعيد ما قلته مرارا في مناسبات متباعدة من أن الغرض الوحيد من إخراج أصول السنة الثمانية بهذا الوضع ، وعلى هذا النظام ، إنما هو لكي ينتفع بها الذين يقتنون كتابَيْ : "مفتاح كنوز السنة " ، " والمعجم المفهرس لألفاظ الحديث النبوي " اهـ.
قلت: وهذا النقل يفيد أنه لم تكن همته منصرفة لضبط المتن ، ودقته ، وإنما لهذا الأمور التي ذكرها ، ولذا جاءت هذه الخدمات الكبيرة في نسخته .. ، وتبعها أخطاء في صلب الكتاب.
وقد وضع المحقق ـ رحمه الله ـ تصحيحا لبعض الأخطاء التي وقعت في طبعته في آخر المجلد الخامس [الفهارس]. 

المطلب الثامن :
الطبعات ذات المجلد الواحد كطبعة أبي صهيب الكرمي ، وأظنها أول الطبعات التي صدرت في مجلد واحد فقد ذكر المحقق ص 9 : أنه أخذها من طبعة محمد فؤاد عبد الباقي ووصفها بأنها أفضل النسخ ، وأدقها !! ... وتعد هذه النسخة موثقة موثوق بها قل أن يرد فيها الوهم ، وقد صححنا الأخطاء الواردة فيها ، وأتممنا السقط في بعض المواضع التي سقط منها كلمات سهوا ، وأزلنا الإشكال في بعض الأسانيد إذا أوهمت الخطأ فيها ، أو جاءت على وجه يشكل فيه الفهم ، ونسبة هذا في نسخة عبد الباقي قليل. كما أننا صححنا النسخة من الأخطاء المطبعية كلمات ، وأرقاما ، وأتينا بها على وجهها .اهـ.

قلتُ: وصفه لها بأنها أصح النسخ فيه نظر ، وليته كلف نفسه بالنظر في الطبعات القديمة ، والنسخ الخطية. 
وقوله: إنه صحح الأخطاء ... دعوى فقد فاقت نسخته أخطاء نسخة محمد فؤاد عبد الباقي بكثير ، ولم يبين لنا المحقق من أين صحح هذه الأخطاء التي ذكر ، إلا أن يكون صححها من حفظه ! 
وألْحَق بنسخته كتاب العلل لابن عمار ، وصيانة مسلم ، وفهارس لمسانيد الصحابة ، ولأطراف الأحاديث ، وللكتب والأبواب ، وربط تخريج الأحاديث مع البخاري.
والكتاب يقع في 1473 صفحة كتبت بخط صغير في كل صفحة عامودين طولا ، والكتاب ثقيل حمله ، صغير خطه ، قليل ضبطه  .
ومعظم أعمال هذا الرجل مثل هذا يهجم على إحدى الطبعات السابقة ، ويضيف لها بعض الخدمات الفنية ، من غير اعتماد على أصول ، فلم أر له كتابا واحدا حققه على نسخ خطية ـ مع أني لم أطلع على كل أعماله ـ ثم يقول : اعتنى به أبو صهيب الكرمي .! وليته إذ سطا على أعمالهم سلموا من لمزه لهم  !
وهذه ظاهرة قبيحة انتشرت بين كثير من المحققين ، يبنون كتبهم على أعمال الآخرين ، ويشنعون على بعض الأخطاء التي قد يفوقونهم بها ! 

وأظن أن أغلب الطبعات الحديثة ذات المجلد الواحد ليست ببعيدة عن هذه، فمنهجها قريب منه . والله أعلم .

المطلب الأخير : فهارس صحيح مسلم :
معظم الطبعات جاء معها فهارس متنوعة ، وسبق الإشارة لبعض ذلك ، يوجد فهارس كبيرة لصحيح مسلم كالفهرس الذي أعده الدكتور سعد المرصفي ، وطبع في أربعة أجزاء باسم "الجامع المفهرس لألفاظ صحيح مسلم" ، 
وهناك فهارس أعدها عبد الرحمن فودة في ثلاثة مجلدات باسم "موسوعة فهارس صحيح مسلم بشرح النووي".

هذا آخر ما أردت ذكره هنا ، وقد اجتهدت في جمعه ، وتنقيحه ، راجيا من الباري سبحانه أن ينفع به كاتبه ، والمطلع عليه .
وأن يغفر لكاتبه ، والمتسبب في كتابته ، وقارئه ، والمسلمين إنه جواد كريم .
والله أعلم ، وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد ، وآله ، وسلم .


كتبه
عبد الرحمن بن صالح السديس.
في 10/5/1425هـ ، ثم أضفت إليه أشياء يسيرة بعد ذلك .
ونشر في ملتقى أهل الحديث في 15/7/1425هـ .

----------


## آل عامر

جزاكم الله خيرا شيخنا الكريم 
ونفع الله بكم وبارك فيكم

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

أسعدني مرورك فشكر الله لك وبارك فيك .

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

ما شاء الله يا شيخ عبد الرحمن ، ولا زلتم نافعين ، بارك الله فيكم .

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

حياكم الله يا شيخ عبد الرحمن ، وقولكم :
(( ولأبي نعيم " مستدرك على صحيح مسلم" ذكره الذهبي في سير أعلام النبلاء 17/462 (إن لم يكن وهم).)) .
وقولكم :
(( وهذه الكتب مطبوعة عدا كتاب أبي ذر ، وأبي نعيم )) .
أغلب الظن أن الذهبي رحمه الله أراد كتاب (( المستخرج على صحيح مسلم )) وقد طبع الكتاب في دار الكتب العلمية بتحقيق محمد حسن محمد حسن إسماعيل الشافعي وهي نسخة سيئة التحقيق.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم 
كنت ذكرت في:



> المبحث الحادي العشرون:
> المستخرجات على صحيح مسلم :
> ....
> قلتُ: وقد طبع من هذه المستخرجات: مستخرج أبي عوانة ولم يكمل بل إلى : كتاب اللباس .
> ومستخرج أبي نعيم على صحيح مسلم ، ولم يكمل بل منه إلى: كتاب الطلاق.
> والمقصود بما علقتم عليه كان في مبحث :
> المبحث الثاني والعشرون : المستدركات على صحيح مسلم :
> ولأبي نعيم " مستدرك على صحيح مسلم" ذكره الذهبي في سير أعلام النبلاء 17/462 (إن لم يكن وهم).
> ولأبي ذر الهروي "مستدرك على الصحيحين" في مجلد . ذكره الذهبي في سير أعلام النبلاء 17/559 ، وابن الملقن في الإعلام 6/352 .
> ...

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

جزاكم الله خيرًا ونفع بكم .

----------


## تامر حفني

ما شاء الله..
جزاك الله خيرا يا شيخنا الكريم المفضال ، نفع الله بكم
أحبك في الله

----------


## بدور

*مشاء الله ,, 


أثابك الله .. وجعله بموازين أعمالك .. ولا حرمت أجر حروفك ..*

----------


## ابن رجب

جزيت خيرا

----------


## الباحث 1

الشيخ الحبيب عبد الرحمن السديس وفقه الله .

لقد أفدتنا كثيراً بهذا الموضوع النافع .

وحبذا لو قمتَ بعمل مثل ذلك في سلسلة تتناول صحيح البخاري وباقي الكتب الستة ، ومع الوقت لو تصدر كتاباً لأصبحت مرجعاً نافعاً لطلاب العلم .

هذا اقتراحٌ مهم أتمنى أن تنظر إليه بعين الاعتبار .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

بارك الله فيكم وشكر لكم وجزاكم عني خيرا .

أخي الكريم الباحث أشكر على اقتراحك وحسن ظنك بأخيك، وقد تأملت ما ذكرتَ من قبل ، وهو فعلا مشروع جيد لكن لا أجد لذلك سبيلا، وأسأل الله أن ييسر من طلبة العلم من يقوم بذلك على وجه مختصر ميسر.

----------


## ابن المنير

فوائد قيمة، جزاك الله خيرا
فائدة 
قال الأستاذ محمد كرد عليّ: 
(تَعلَم أصول من اشتهروا في فارس من العلماء بإلقاء نظرة على كتب الأنساب والوفيات وتراجم المحدثين وغيرهم، فقد نسبوا صاحب «الأغاني» إلى أصفهان، وهو أموي عربي، ونسبوا صاحب «القاموس» إلى فيروز اباد، وهو بكري عربي، ونسبوا القزويني صاحب «آثار البلاد» إلى قزوين، وهو عربي من سلالة مالك بن أنس، ونسبوا ابن حبان البستي صاحب التآليف العظيمة إلى بست، وهو تميمي، وكان أبو داود السجستاني صاحب «السنن» من الأزد، وأبو العباس النسوي مصنف «المسند» من بني شيبان، وأبو الحسن مسلم بن الحجاج النيسابوري صاحب «المسند» من بني قشير، والهروي المفسّر من ولد أبي أيوب الأنصاري، وأبو الوليد النيسابوري فقيه خراسان أموي من ذرية سعيد بن العاص الأكبر، والفخر الرازي المفسّر، عربي).

----------


## أسامة بن الزهراء

بارك الله فيك يا شيخ عبد الرحمن




> الشيخ الحبيب عبد الرحمن السديس وفقه الله .
> 
> لقد أفدتنا كثيراً بهذا الموضوع النافع .
> 
> وحبذا لو قمتَ بعمل مثل ذلك في سلسلة تتناول صحيح البخاري وباقي الكتب الستة ، ومع الوقت لو تصدر كتاباً لأصبحت مرجعاً نافعاً لطلاب العلم .
> 
> هذا اقتراحٌ مهم أتمنى أن تنظر إليه بعين الاعتبار .


جزاكم الله خير
ولو جمعت هذه الفوائد ونشرت في كتيب لطيف الحجم لكان في ذلك منفعة كبيرة لطلبة العلم

----------


## أبو مريم هشام بن محمدفتحي

سلامٌ عليكم،
فإني أحمد إليكم الله الذي لا إله إلا الله،
أما بعد،

فإنه يلزمني أن أضيف إلى ما ذكر الشيخ الفاضل عبد الرحمن السديس بعض النقاط:

أولا: فيما يخص كتاب صيانة صحيح مسلم، للحافظ أبي عمرو عثمان بن الصلاح عبدالرحمن الشهرزوري (577هـ - 643هـ)
أصدرت دار الغرب الإسلامي طبعة جديدة بعناية الدكتور أحمد حاج محمد عثمان 1428هـ 
وقد فرغ المعتني بالكتاب من تنقيحه في ذي القعدة سنة 1427هـ

وأشار إلى بعض الأخطاء والتصحيفات في نسخة الدكتور/ موفق بن عبد الله من ص13 إلى ص21

وهذه النسخة متوفرة بمكتبة دار السلام لمن كان من أهل مصر، أو مر بها





> [COLOR="blue"]3ـ صيانة صحيح مسلم من الإخلال والغلط .. / تأليف ابن الصلاح ت 642 هـ / تحقيق موفق عبد القادر / الناشر دار الغرب الإسلامي / في مجلد. وطبع مع الصحيح في بيت الأفكار الدولية. وهو شرح لكتاب الإيمان من صحيح مسلم.


ثانيا: طبعات كتاب مختصر صحيح مسلم للحافظ المنذري، أصبحت من الكثرة بحيث لا تكاد تحصى، منها طبعة دار ابن حزم 1422هـ، وطبعة المكتبة العصرية، وطبعات أخرى كثيرة يجدها الزائر لمكتبة دار السلام بالقاهرة، والمكتبة السلفية، وغيرها

----------


## اللهجورى

قال تعالى....(لقد جاءكم رسول من أنفسكم عزيز عليه ما عنتم حريص عليكم بالمؤمنين رؤوف رحيم)....صدق الله العظيم


صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## بن طاهر

جزاك الله خيرًا ونفع بك.
قلتَ حفظك الله:



> المبحث الثالث والعشرون:
> أعظم أصل مخطوط لصحيح لمسلم:
> قال الكتاني في فهرس الفهارس 1/385: 
> وبمكتبة القرويين بفاس ـ إلى الآن ـ نسخته [ابن خير] من صحيح مسلم التي قابلها مراراً ، وسمع فيها ، وأسمع بحيث يعد أعظم أصل موجود من صحيح مسلم في أفريقية ، وهو بخط الشيخ الأديب الكاتب أبي القاسم عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن عمر الأموي الإشبيلي المالكي فرغ منه سنة 573 هـ ، وعلق عليه بخط المترجم أنه عارضه بأصول ثلاثة معارضة بنسخة الحافظ أبي علي الجياني شيخ عياض ، وغيره من الأعلام ، وكتب المترجم بهامشه كثيراً من الطرر ، والفوائد ، والشرح لغريب ألفاظه ، وشروح بعض معانيه وفرغ من ذلك سنة 573 هـ أيضا. 
> قال الشيخ عبد الفتاح أبو غدة في تحقيق اسمي الصحيحين ص44 ـ معلقاً على كلام الكتاني ـ : 
> قد تحفظ ، وتطلق شيخنا ـ عبد الحي رحمه الله ـ في قوله عن نسخة ابن خير من صحيح مسلم إنها (أعظم أصل موجود في أفريقية ) بل أظن أنها أعظمُ أصلٍ مطلقاً الآن لكتاب مسلم.اهـ. 
> قلتُ : قد رأيتُ صورة لهذه النسخة مع الشيخ علي العمران ، لكن فيها مواضع تصويرها غير واضح .


والمذكور في "بيبليوجرافيا" موقع إحسان:



> الشيخ الأديب النسابة أبو القاسم عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن عُفَيْر الأموى


فليتك تحرّر هذه - بارك الله فيك.

 " حديث " تحت رقم 335 بعثة المغرب الثانية 
 أبو الحُسين مسلم بن الحجاج بن مسلم القشيرى النيسابورى 
 اشتهرت بنسخة " ابن خير " يرويها بإسناده إلى أبى العلاء ابن ماهان عن أبى بكر الأشقر ، عن أبى محمد القلانسى عن مسلم . إلا ثلاثة أجزاء من آخر الديوان فرواها عن أبى العلاء ابن ماهان ، عن الجلودى ، عن ابن سفيان ، عن مسلم 
 نسخة كاملة ، من بداية الكتاب المقدمة حتى نهاية الصحيح
 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ... قال أبو الحسين مسلم بن الحجاج ... الحمد لله رب العالمين والعاقبة للمتقين ... إلخ 
 قال سمعت أبا ذر يقسم لنزلت هذان خصمان ، بمثل حديث هشيم تم جميع الديوان ... إلخ 
 الشيخ الأديب النسابة أبو القاسم عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن عُفَيْر الأموى
 سنة 573
 لا يوجد 
 أندلسى دقيق نفيس مضبوط بالشكل 
 218 
 18  25
 44
 20
رديئة التصوير بسبب ما أصابها من كثرة آثار الأرضة والرُّطوبة التى أثرت على كثير من المواضع 
 مصوّر عن مصورة معهد المخطوطات القاهرة تحت رقم : 335 بعثة المغرب الثانية ، عن الأصل المحفوظ بالمغرب ، خزانة جامعة القرويين بفاس تحت رقم : 345/3ب 
 
 موثقة وفى غاية النفاسة اعتنى بها صاحبها ابن خَيْر فقابلها مرارًا وسمع فيها وأسمع ودون على هامشها كثيرًا من الطرر والفوائد والشرح لغريب ألفاظه وغير ذلك 
 0207 
وهذه صورة الصّفحة الأولى من المخطوط (قراءته صعبة جدًّا بسبب نوعيّة التّصوير..):

----------


## محمود شعبان

تجد زيادة لبعض مختصرات صحيح مسلم وغيرها، في المقدمة المرفقة في الرابط التالي:
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=11611

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

> كتاب تقييد المهمل وتمييز المشكل للجياني ، حقق في رسائل ماجستير في جامعتي الإمام ، والملك سعود ، وطبع بتحقيق: محمد عزير شمس ، و علي العمران ، في دار عالم الفوائد


جزاك الله خيرا شيخنا الودود عبدالرحمن السديس، وبعد:

هل تم رفع هذا الكتاب،
والسؤال للجميـع،
للأهميَّة ...

----------


## أبو يوسف الحلبي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
من يتكرم علينا بتصوير ورفع هذا الكتاب النفيس بصيغة Pdf وله مني الشكر الجزيل و الدعاء بالرحمة والمغفرة والسعادة في الدارين. 
السراج الوهاج من كشف مطالب صحيح مسلم بن الحجاج/ تأليف صديق خان القنوجي ت 1307هـ/ الناشر المطبع الصديقي عام 1302هـ في مجلدين ، وطبع في وزارة الشؤون الإسلامية بدولة قطر طبعة خيرية /في 13 مجلد وهو شرح لمختصر صحيح مسلم للمنذري .توجد منه نسخة في مكتبة جامعة الإمام ونسخة في مكتبة الملك عبد العزيز.

----------


## بلعلمي عبد الناصر

السلام عليكم فضيلة الشيخ عبد الرحمن السديس 
من وجد الطبعة التركية لصحيح مسلم , وطبعة صحيح مسلم التي بتحقيق محمد فؤاد عبد الباقي ,ولايستطيع شراء الطبعتين معا.
أي الطبعتين تنصح بشرائها؟.
ربما الجواب سهل لكن لطبعة محمد فؤاد عبد الباقي ميزات تميزها عن الطبعة التركية مما تجعل المرء في حيرة من امره .

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

الله الله 
لو فُعِلَ ذلك في بقيّة الكتب ِ الستّة .. في مجلد متوسط ينشر .. والله شيء جميل وطيّب
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم

----------


## د/عمر العمروي

شكر الله لك يا شيخ عبد الرحمن السديس على ما تفضلت بتدوينه عن هذا الإمام الكبير ، وهذه زوائد لعلها نافعة :
1ـ بنو قشير قبيلته هي احدى قبائل بني شهر بمدينة النماص اليوم .
2ـ نسخة من كتابه الصحيح كتبت في القرن الثالث بخط كوفي في مكتب شكر الله رحمه الله في مدينة ( قيرزني ) رأيتها سنة(1399هـ).
3ـ نسخة مثلها تماما ( أعني في الخط والزمان ) في مكتبة الإمام الحفظي الرجالي العسيري برجال ألمع ، رأيتها سنة (1397هـ) .
4ـ في مكتبتي الخاصة الجزء المتضمن لكتاب الصلاة كاملا ، وهو من النسخة المغربية ( أصل ) وليس عليها تاريخ .

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

بارك الله فيكم

----------

